# Without a doubt, the crappiest STIHL ever produced...



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 12, 2008)

And Im working on it...

Guy brings in a Stihl MS-280 C "Farm Boss"....

Says it's always been hard to start, He hasnt been able to keep it running long enough to put any wear on it. It even still has the little sticker on the front of the oil tank, clean as a whistle. Has the original bar, original chain, and the chain is still sharp, no signs of wear on the bar at all.

He said the thing has always taken a few minutes to start since new, and it never wanted to idle. He said you make a cut, set it down, and it shuts off, then wont refire, and it gets put away and he brings out his Echo CS-510 to cut firewood.

He said one day it simply wouldnt start at all, so he did dome lookign and the fuel line was cracked, so he replaced it, and it started, but same old song and dance. Then this morning he pulled it and the rope was very hard to pull, it came out, and wouldnt go back in.

He said it takes a few dozen pulls to start it...and a little plug for Echo "The 510 always cranks on 2-3 pulls"....  

This thing doesnt have any dust under the air filter lid, no debris or dust on the filter, the inside of the bar cover has some sawdust and chips under it, but no buildup, and no oil sling off hardly. No scrapes underneath it.

The whole dang saw is this flimsy plastic. Bar cover, recoil, and the recoil doesnt have the "MS-280-C" on it either...doesnt look like it ever did, just an orange dot.

He said if it needs alot of work, "toss it, and Ill get another, larger Echo".....but he said he paid some 500+ bucks for the Stihl, and hates to see it go to waste.

As much as Stihl prides themselves on their quality saws...Why in the blue hell would thwy make this turd?


----------



## outdoortype (Jan 12, 2008)

*not trying to be a smart alleck,but...*

Aren't all saws now mostly plastic with exception to the crankcase? Some of the huskys have metal clutch covers but everything else is plastic or some sort of polymer.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry, it's a WOOD BOSS, not a FARM BOSS, my bad. Just proof read my post..lol

I was just baffled at all the plastic parts on this thing, even though it does have a metal crank case and all that...I excpected better. 

Im sure it's probably a crankcase leak, like a seal, gasket, maybe even the impulse line...


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 12, 2008)

outdoortype said:


> Aren't all saws now mostly plastic with exception to the crankcase? Some of the huskys have metal clutch covers but everything else is plastic or some sort of polymer.



Very true, and there is an advantage to this...Weight savings, metal breaks, plastic has some give to it. Plastic doesnt corrode...

But I just want expecting the saw to feel this flimsy. At first I though it was a china clone of a Stihl, just didnt look like a saw Stihl would produce, ya know?


----------



## Froggmann (Jan 12, 2008)

If the 270/280 is the crappiest, then the 170/180 isn't far behind.

IMO--The quality of Stihl products in recent years has started to fall.


----------



## vegaome (Jan 12, 2008)

Red,

I'm confident that you can fix it. Let us know what it turns out to be, OK. Everyone puts out a few bad ones every once in while. I've never used a 280 but I have two burnt up 510s and sometimes it takes four or five pulls to get it started if it sat for a couple of weeks. Once warm 1 pull every time so far.

Red did you have a bad Stihl experience when you were younger or in a past life? Seems you don't care for them much. I think they make some good saws.

v/r

Mike


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 12, 2008)

vegaome said:


> Red,
> 
> I'm confident that you can fix it. Let us know what it turns out to be, OK. Everyone puts out a few bad ones every once in while. I've never used a 280 but I have two burnt up 510s and sometimes it takes four or five pulls to get it started if it sat for a couple of weeks. Once warm 1 pull every time so far.
> 
> ...





Red is a famous Stihl basher...............Hes prone to shop at garages sales and the dump for his saws.......







.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 12, 2008)

vegaome said:


> Red,
> 
> I'm confident that you can fix it. Let us know what it turns out to be, OK. Everyone puts out a few bad ones every once in while. I've never used a 280 but I have two burnt up 510s and sometimes it takes four or five pulls to get it started if it sat for a couple of weeks. Once warm 1 pull every time so far.
> 
> ...



I dont doubt I can fix it, It's not even broken in yet.

The 180 is pretty crappy, but it's smaller and cheaper, so It gets to slide. My 018C seems to be a decent saw at best, never got it to run with the bad bearings and seals...but it did seem to be built better than this MS-280.

I did a ton of Stihl repairs for a LAnd Clearing crew when I first got into the business, they had most of the saws made, but majority were 044's, 066's, and an 088 with a gigantic bar. They had little limbing saws too.

They were constantly down for repairs. One day I got to talking with one of the guys when he was picking up 3 saws, and dropping off 4 more, and I commented that they needed to get some NEW saws, as those OLD ones were just so much trouble...he said "aint none of em over 5 years old"   

Ive got a few...seems like these things go through impulse lines like a fat kid goes through a Chocolate Fudge cake...Which means they go through P &C's alot too. We see a Bunch of TS-350's with scorched pistons, and quite a few other Stihls. More Stihls than Husky and Echo combined.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Red is a famous Stihl basher...............Hes prone to shop at garages sales and the dump for his saws.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont hate the player, Hate the game....


----------



## romeo (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats easy, all of the orange and white ones


----------



## monkeyboi (Jan 12, 2008)

If it ran poorly from the start, he should have returned to the dealer then. Obviously something is wrong with it, other than the recoil assm. they did bastardize the Wood Boss name.


----------



## redprospector (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, after all the hype about Stihl you mean to tell me that they have actual human beings building, and inspecting saw's. And a piece of crap could actually slip through the cracks and hit the market, just like the other inferior brands of saw's?

Simply amazing.

Andy


----------



## stihltech (Jan 12, 2008)

*bash*

Yep, you happened to get one that the customer says doesn't start well, so all Stihls are bad.
If I based my opinions that way, all Echos are bad because I worked on one with an air leak.
All Huskys are bad because I have replaced a bunch of fuel hoses lately.

Etc, etc,....

Ain't true.

Now show us you are the super tech you say you are and show us how to repair it. We are waiting..... opcorn:


----------



## Pablo26 (Jan 12, 2008)

If it was in fact a piece-o-poo, why didn't he take it back to the dealer while it was under warranty and report the problems? This was not a box store or internet sale.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 12, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> And Im working on it...
> 
> Guy brings in a Stihl MS-280 C "Farm Boss"....
> 
> ...



Well, hey, I tell yah what. Tell him that 280 is a big fat floater that will just not flush, and that it needs a lot of money to fix. I will pay to ship it here and take the whole messy problem off your hands! I would rather have a non-C model, but what the heck. One man's turd is another man's Stihl. 

Problem solved!


----------



## Lignum (Jan 12, 2008)

The 028/MS280 is one of the better made saws, or so I thought. Anybody who has an understanding of how to operate the saw safely should know how to at least basically sharpen the chain, and adjust the high, and low jets. I wonder if simply turning the jets 1/4 turn in either direction might have made all the difference in the world.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 12, 2008)

No no no no no... its a POS! Toss that saw my way!


----------



## Froggmann (Jan 12, 2008)

028 and MS280 are two completely different saws.


----------



## vegaome (Jan 12, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> I dont doubt I can fix it, It's not even broken in yet.
> 
> The 180 is pretty crappy, but it's smaller and cheaper, so It gets to slide. My 018C seems to be a decent saw at best, never got it to run with the bad bearings and seals...but it did seem to be built better than this MS-280.
> 
> ...





Red,

Sounds like them boys did not know how to properly love them saws. Some folks are extra hard on equipment. 

v/r

Mike


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 12, 2008)

*ms280--great mid-level saw IMO*

I recently sold my ms280...I can only compare it to the Husky 55R...and while the 55R seemed to have a bit more guts, the 280 didn't break down like the 55R . I found the 280 to be extremely dependable, and the fit and finish excellent. The down side was the cost of parts, twice that of the 55R.


----------



## turbo (Jan 12, 2008)

Iv been drivin fords all my life but I blew a motor so I guess their all bad.I dont know if I just got a good saw but I will put my MS280 aginst any saw in its class and would buy another in a sec!!!


----------



## Peacock (Jan 12, 2008)

Yep, love my 280. I've personally never used another comparable saw that will out cut it. 

Like mine even better now that it's ported! It'll beat a stock 361!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hmmm... maybe it has a bent rod?? :greenchainsaw: 


Hey Red - don't even think of taking off the clutch with an impact if you value the flywheel...


And if there is anything wrong with the carb (not abuse), you might want to send it off to a real stihl dealer -2 year warranty on that part..


----------



## WildnCrazyGuy (Jan 12, 2008)

turbo said:


> Iv been drivin fords all my life but I blew a motor so I guess their all bad.



Well, Duh!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 12, 2008)

*muahahahahahahaha*

That's it, no more Stihls for me.  

I'm going to buy a quality built saw, a Poulan.

Go Pull on!!!!

Red, can I send all of my broken saws for you to fix? Then I can say the best saw tech in the world "fixed" 'em.:monkey:


----------



## wanab (Jan 12, 2008)

had a 270 and 280 last year. both where a POS for the price of 400-450.

neither impressed me and the powerband was underwhelming to say the least. balance didnt do much for me either.

not impressed in the least with this stihl product.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 12, 2008)

There's nothing at all wrong with the MS 280. There are a lot of people that like the saw and have had not a single iota of a problem out of it.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 12, 2008)

They can't be all bad... Apart from one MS270 run on straight gas (cylinder survived), we've never had a 270/280 back for service..... ever...


----------



## Lignum (Jan 12, 2008)

Froggmann said:


> 028 and MS280 are two completely different saws.



My bad, I lean towards the Husqvarna way.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 12, 2008)

Im not saying the whole Stihl lineup is trash, simply because of this saw...Im just saying that this saw doesnt appear to be built any heavier than a Poulan.

fwiw, the customer really hates it, and it has ruined his opinion of the Brand. I cant control his opinion, he outright said he would never own another one after the fit this one has given him.

He said he did take it to the dealer, they had it a while, then he got it back and he said it did start a few times, then back to the way it was...at that point he parked it and just used the 510.

With about a 500 dollar investment in it, he wanted to try and use it, which is understandable.

He pulled the rope a few times, it started recoiling slowly, then he pulled and it didnt recoil at all.

He said it isnt one he can say "well when it ran, it ran fine" because it didnt. He was told that it needed to break in to run at full power...pretty hard ot do when it doesnt run right at all.

I see it has a flip lever behind the carb for "winter" and "summer" and it was in the Summer position.

First thing Ill do is check the fuel line for kinks and breaks. Then check the filter and gas. 

Then Ill do a compression check and a spark test, and install a new plug.

Ill torque down the cylidner bolts, and make sure the carb bolts are tight.

If it starts, Ill try and tune it in. If it tunes in, good to go.

If it doesnt, Ill have to investigate further, including a case pressure test, including the impulse line. Also clean the carb.

When I figure out what it is, if it is involved...Ill call him and get a Yes or No. If no, Ill put it together and see if he wants it back, oir wants to get something on trade, or if he wants to destroy it in his own special way. He did mention setting it on fire and dumping it in front of the Stihl Dealer....he also mentioned he has access to a small bulldozer...  

Ill have to ask him and see if I can use it to smash my 084.....


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 12, 2008)

So, if you cut though the fog, exactly what about the running was he complaining of? Just the starting and idle? I'd send it back to the stihl dealer an stay "fix it right". If they don't, escalate it to the regional Stihl office.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 12, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> So, if you cut though the fog, exactly what about the running was he complaining of?



Very hard to start. Refused to idle, hot or cold, and never ran correctly.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 12, 2008)

So.. take it back to Stihl (dealer/regional office).


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 12, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Very true, and there is an advantage to this...Weight savings, metal breaks, plastic has some give to it. Plastic doesnt corrode...
> 
> But I just want expecting the saw to feel this flimsy. At first I though it was a china clone of a Stihl, just didnt look like a saw Stihl would produce, ya know?



So you wouldn't expect Stihl to produce a flimsy saw and you were suprised, you expected quality and you like quality. Okay I understand.


----------



## Nuzzy (Jan 12, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> As much as Stihl prides themselves on their quality saws...Why in the blue hell would thwy make this turd?




You're kind of a douche aren't ya...?


opcorn: 




Only kidding...


----------



## ericjeeper (Jan 12, 2008)

*I think it could be diagnosed*

In about as much time as you have spent typing about it.. Let us know what you find


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 12, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> So you wouldn't expect Stihl to produce a flimsy saw and you were suprised, you expected quality and you like quality. Okay I understand.



I expected Stihl to not put their name on this thing...

Ive worked on quite a few Stihls, never messed with one that was so new, so unmolested, yet such a flimsy peice of crap.

Like I said, it still had the sticker on the front of it with the price printed on it.

I was surprised when I took it out of the customers hand and got a good look at it...I kinda looked up at him and never said a word, he blurted out "It's a peice of **** aint it.."

I simply said "yup"....


----------



## Stihlman15 (Jan 12, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Ill have to ask him and see if I can use it to smash my 084.....



If you hate both saws so much, package them up, ill pay for the boxes and shipping, and send them to me, someone who could actually fix them and put them to use


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nuzzy said:


> You're kind of a douche aren't ya...?
> 
> 
> opcorn:
> ...



Yes, Im am a Douche.


----------



## Froggmann (Jan 12, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Ive worked on quite a few Stihls, never messed with one that was so new, so unmolested, yet such a flimsy peice of crap.
> 
> Like I said, it still had the sticker on the front of it with the price printed on it.
> 
> ...




Their mounting system sucks.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 12, 2008)

Stihlman15 said:


> If you hate both saws so much, package them up, ill pay for the boxes and shipping, and send them to me, someone who could actually fix them and put them to use



I figured the "smash an 084" would get a rise out of somebody...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 12, 2008)

Froggmann said:


> Their mounting system sucks.



Assuming you're talking about the AV.. welcome to the new world of lower vibration!


----------



## Nuzzy (Jan 12, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Yes, Im am a Douche.





Well played.


----------



## Froggmann (Jan 12, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Assuming you're talking about the AV.. welcome to the new world of lower vibration!




Yes, I am. They need to talk to Husky/Jonsered about mounting. Stihl's idea of flimsy and smooth doesn't settle well with me.

Edit: They already did talk to Husky--take a close look at the 441.


----------



## Wood Junkie (Jan 12, 2008)

Stihlman15 said:


> If you hate both saws so much, package them up, ill pay for the boxes and shipping, and send them to me, someone who could actually fix them and put them to use



Lol...windy beat ya to it already.....

Nuzzy............REP.... ...lol


----------



## windthrown (Jan 12, 2008)

That's a long way to go to just flip the summer/winter flippey thingeys. I have found that on some Stihl saws they run like crap in cold weather when the flippey thingey is set to summer mode. I dunno where you are, USA is pretty broad. Here the saws tend to ice up at about 38 degrees.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 12, 2008)

Froggmann said:


> Edit: They already did talk to Husky--take a close look at the 441.





LOLOLOL ....but stihl's don't break!


Hey :newbie: - go read some old posts on a few topics, like this one..... 

Wonder who that masked man really is??


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 12, 2008)

One positive I see about you is your young. Hopefully in about 5 years you can look at these posts and say "wow was I dumb and childish back then". It has nothing to do with bashing stihl...its just that your opinions/reviews/conclusions are about 180 degrees off others that have reviewed, owned or currently own the same item. According to you 044's, 066's, 026's, 280's aren't respectable saws, but I'm not sure if I've heard hardly anyone that has felt the same way. 

According to you the guy that brings in his "young" 5 year old commercial 044's/066's shouldn't be having problems. If those saws are indeed used commercially everyday...they should have been junked a long time ago. Most dealers that I talk to you that sell timber saws say that the average lifespan is about one year irregardless of manufacturer.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nuzzy said:


> Well played.







[/IMG]


----------



## windthrown (Jan 12, 2008)

Clipped post there... amusing new avatar. Frasier's brother Niles after a week in Vegas?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 12, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> It has nothing to do with bashing stihl...its just that your opinions/reviews/conclusions are about 180 degrees off others that have reviewed, owned or currently own the same item. .



Ah..but unless he play's that "odd-ball" card, who would notice him?:jawdrop:


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nuzzy said:


> Well played.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 12, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Clipped post there... amusing new avatar. Frasier's brother Niles after a week in Vegas?



Yeah, the filename was "douche" which caused it to get clipped...I had to rename the file...not easy

The EARL avatar is the one I use at all other forums Im a member of, I change it with the Holidays...one has a pilgrim hat, a santa hat, next to a playboy bunny for Easter, Greet hat for St. Patricks...

Guy at the Vette forum made the "summers eve" .gif...


----------



## windthrown (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, good thing no one called you an enema... (I wonder if AS will clip that???).


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 12, 2008)

Froggmann said:


> Yes, I am. They need to talk to Husky/Jonsered about mounting. Stihl's idea of flimsy and smooth doesn't settle well with me.
> 
> Edit: They already did talk to Husky--take a close look at the 441.


Then compare the 441 av, its better than any husky, I dont need to tell you why , you figure it out.


----------



## Nuzzy (Jan 12, 2008)

windthrown said:


> Well, good thing no one called you an enema... (I wonder if AS will clip that???).




You're an enema.














(Let's see if it get's clipped)


----------



## Woodie (Jan 12, 2008)

The title said "Without a doubt, the crappiest STIHL ever produced...," and it was about one single saw.

Here I figured it was going to be about *EVERY STIHL EVER MADE!!!*

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


.


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 12, 2008)

I used to kind of respect red for his pull-on avatar and pathetic lineup. But he has proven to me that he is a bona fide idiot. I doubt my opinion will ever change about that. He is obviously so ashamed that he has been supporting the wrong brand and has to try to rectify himself for it. So sad...


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> I used to kind of respect red for his pull-on avatar and pathetic lineup. But he has proven to me that he is a bona fide idiot. I doubt my opinion will ever change about that. He is obviously so ashamed that he has been supporting the wrong brand and has to try to rectify himself for it. So sad...



Nah, I still like Poulan, Echo, and Husky more than Stihl...


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 12, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> They can't be all bad... Apart from one MS270 run on straight gas (cylinder survived), we've never had a 270/280 back for service..... ever...



Same here, we've sold an even dozen of the 280, four of which to a local mill for use in their laminate plant, and the only one that's come back was run over by a forklift. They've been in service going on two years.


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 12, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Nah, I still like Poulan, Echo, and Husky more than Stihl...



Your ignorance is proven two fold. Just liking those brands dont make you an idiot. Its your stupid thread here that seals the deal.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Your ignorance is proven two fold. Just liking those brands dont make you an idiot. Its your stupid thread here that seals the deal.



What stupid thread? Dont tell me you think the MS-280 C is a great saw for the money, and is just as high a quality as the other models?


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> What stupid thread? Dont tell me you think the MS-280 C is a great saw for the money, and is just as high a quality as the other models?



Better than 3 POS pullons. Do the math. I personally think you just dont know how to work on a Stihl, you probably have a mental block about it.


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 13, 2008)

Furthermore, I have wasted enough of my time arguing with you, Red. I will focus my time on better things.:spam:


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 13, 2008)

My first new saw ever was a Husqvarna 36, which is a rebadged/repainted Poulan. I got it when I was 14. I was absolutely obsessive about the maintenance on that little saw (16" bar). That saw made me a lot of money and cut a lot of wood, easily over 150 cords worth. I had that little guy until I was 19 and did my first small contract logging job. What a great little saw that Poulan-Husky was.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> What stupid thread? Dont tell me you think the MS-280 C is a great saw for the money, and is just as high a quality as the other models?



Tommy whats the weather like down in Pensacola, FL ???



.


----------



## Lignum (Jan 13, 2008)

The top 5 dealers in my zip code ( 45252 ), have it listed at $429.95. For the type of quality the midrange saws of either Husky, or Stihl, the price is what you are going to pay for the mostly( 99.9 %) trouble free, highly recommended saw. If I had a line on that saw with an 18 inch bar that was cheaper that $400.00, I would buy it right now and not think twice, or have any buyers remorse. If it had any problems, the dealer would fix it, or replace it for free. Huskys come with a 2 year warranty, I would assume that the Stihls have that too. I just have not bought one new yet so I do not know about any warranty , I just got them used, and still bucking.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> They can't be all bad... Apart from one MS270 run on straight gas (cylinder survived), we've never had a 270/280 back for service..... ever...



I just got a MS270 recently. The more I use it the more I like it. Very good little saw.


----------



## Lignum (Jan 13, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Furthermore, I have wasted enough of my time arguing with you, Red. I will focus my time on better things.:spam:




I would not call it arguing, merely trying to open someones eyes to the bigger and better things. Every one of my kids have threw a fit about trying ice cream for the first time, but after the first cone, it was on. Maybe Red just has not has a full cone yet...


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Tommy whats the weather like down in Pensacola, FL ???
> 
> 
> 
> .




Lousy as all get out. Hot the other day, humid as the middle of summer. That night, severe T-storms, next morning, 36* and windy. This morning there was frost on the ground, by 10:00 I was in short sleeves, it was almosty 65. 

Got to love that deep south weather.

I wish I lived In Michigan, I like it up there. I just never been up there any other time than Summer and Fall...I hear it's nasty in the Middle of Winter...


----------



## Wood Cutter (Jan 13, 2008)

Lignum, the Stihls have a 1 year warranty if I remember right. Thanks, Ryan


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Better than 3 POS pullons. Do the math. I personally think you just dont know how to work on a Stihl, you probably have a mental block about it.



I can work on Stihls. Not any different than working on other saws..not like a chainsaw is some mystery and they are all different.

I just dont like using them. 

Im not saying all stihls are bad, IVe used a few, some I liked, some I was okay with, some Id never spend any money on.

Ive still got my MS-260 Im going to put a Baileys piston and cylinder on, pretty simply tear down. The throttle rod was a little tricky to get off the carb, but after a few moments I got it off. 

Ever worked on a Tanaka ECS series saw? Many times more difficult than working on a Stihl.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Newsflash*



Woodie said:


> The title said "Without a doubt, the crappiest STIHL ever produced...," and it was about one single saw.
> 
> Here I figured it was going to be about *EVERY STIHL EVER MADE!!!*
> 
> ...



Didn't Jonsered just come out with their 4th saw in their line-up??? That means they've produced what, maybe 5 saws throughout their history? I foresee Jonsered being sold in Wal-fart and flowes in the next 5 yrs since your really just buying a red Husky anyways. I'd say if you buy another 50 or 60 saws they'll have hit 100 saws manufactured andddddddd if you become a dealer you'll make what, say #4 or 5??? I gotta say JR has got to be the only dealer network that sucks worse than Dolmar or Stihl. Honestly I don't think anybody running JR's should be saying anything about Stihls. My 044 walked all over about 1/2 dozen 2171's and I did it just to show'em they were junk and at their request for talking smack. As far as this whole Stihl bashing thing goes, I dare anyone to put their other saws through the conditions alot of my buddies do everyday. Many months of the year are wayyy below zero up here. They'll cut 5+ tandems everyday with 044's. This is one of the most tried/proven/ and hands down one of the best saws ever built by any company. In my neck of the woods they swear by them and it's been a sad day to see them go. Anyone that complains at how junky they are either hasn't run them or they are just trying to stir the pot because of a lack of knowledge. More 44's are used across the globe than ANY other single saw I'd say, it's not because they are junk. Maybe you should actually work with a bunch of guys that cut wood instead of probably a bunch of guys around your neighborhood drinking beer and bringing you their saws because they were drunk and forgot to mix the gas.... This thread is crap. And what's more, I still haven't seen a single post about what is actually wrong with the saw or what was found... 

:notrolls2:


----------



## Mike mandry (Jan 13, 2008)

I am simply amazed at this post.

Once again, an Echo saves the day....

Red, you have a line up of wal mart specials that you have drug out of the dumpster & trashed trade in saws that have been given to you.

From what it sounds like, not many of them run.

That being said, if you cant repair a POS saw, how the heck would you be able to repair a Stihl.

Do you know even know how to clean & rebuild a carb & then properly adjust it ??

How many hours do you have under your belt running a saw??

Im talking about actually cutting wood, not runing one in the garage, or will your Mom not allow you to actually cut wood with a saw because she is afraid you will hurt yourself.

Do you know how to sharpen a chain with a file ??

Do you know how to do basic troubleshooting without making it sound like you are doing brain surgery.

You speak of doing a pressure test. Do you even own the tools do do one ??

I have a suggestion for you Red: You need to shut your mouth & open your ears; Look, listen & learn

As has been suggested, why dont you quit bashing the saw (which is better than any POS that you own by the way)

Fix the saw & then come back & tell us what was wrong with it, how you found out what was wrong with it & how you fixed it.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Nah, I still like Poulan, Echo, and Husky more than Stihl...



Interesting. Remember this thread?

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=52026


----------



## turbo (Jan 13, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Didn't Jonsered just come out with their 4th saw in their line-up??? That means they've produced what, maybe 5 saws throughout their history? I foresee Jonsered being sold in Wal-fart and flowes in the next 5 yrs since your really just buying a red Husky anyways. I'd say if you buy another 50 or 60 saws they'll have hit 100 saws manufactured andddddddd if you become a dealer you'll make what, say #4 or 5??? I gotta say JR has got to be the only dealer network that sucks worse than Dolmar or Stihl. Honestly I don't think anybody running JR's should be saying anything about Stihls. My 044 walked all over about 1/2 dozen 2171's and I did it just to show'em they were junk and at their request for talking smack. As far as this whole Stihl bashing thing goes, I dare anyone to put their other saws through the conditions alot of my buddies do everyday. Many months of the year are wayyy below zero up here. They'll cut 5+ tandems everyday with 044's. This is one of the most tried/proven/ and hands down one of the best saws ever built by any company. In my neck of the woods they swear by them and it's been a sad day to see them go. Anyone that complains at how junky they are either hasn't run them or they are just trying to stir the pot because of a lack of knowledge. More 44's are used across the globe than ANY other single saw I'd say, it's not because they are junk. Maybe you should actually work with a bunch of guys that cut wood instead of probably a bunch of guys around your neighborhood drinking beer and bringing you their saws because they were drunk and forgot to mix the gas.... This thread is crap. And what's more, I still haven't seen a single post about what is actually wrong with the saw or what was found...
> 
> :notrolls2:



Do people acc cut wood in FL or just talk about it.:jester:


----------



## Mike mandry (Jan 13, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Interesting. Remember this thread?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=52026



What do you mean Space ??

Stihl wont let a 21 year old kid with a garage full of Poulans & Taiwan made macs that he pulled out of the neigborhood dump be a Stihl dealer.

Red its a good thing you didnt become a Stihl dealer.

What would you do with 50K worth of flimsy plastic junk saws ??


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Mike mandry said:


> I am simply amazed at this post.
> 
> Once again, an Echo saves the day.... *He has 2 saws, Echo and Stihl, The stihl failed.*
> 
> ...



I intend to. It's at work, Im at home. Tomorrow is Sunday, so dont be shocked if I dont post the findings until Late monday, maybe even Late Tuesday.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Mike mandry said:


> What do you mean Space ??
> 
> Stihl wont let a 21 year old kid with a garage full of Poulans & Taiwan made macs that he pulled out of the neigborhood dump be a Stihl dealer.
> 
> ...




THE ONLY STIHL SAW IVE EVER BEEN COMPLETELY DISAPPOINTED IN IS THE MS-280...Good lord how hard is it for folks to understand this?

I dont like alot of them, but I cant beleive Stihl put their name on this one.

Hey, who knows, it might be a good saw when it runs...but for 500 dollars Id except more from Stihl.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> ... I'd send it back to the stihl dealer an stay "fix it right". If they don't, escalate it to the regional Stihl office.



My neighbors bought a 440 and had problems and the dealer sent it back to Stihl and they gave them a new 441.
That 280 sounds about half as bad as the Husky 55 I had and I made the mistake of neglecting to use my warranty thinking I could fix it. I have owned many saws but when it come to losing money that one far exceeded my 2 worst other saws together. Mostly my fault for not using the dealer, and manufactor's warranty. I bought a Husky 372 (used) after that and I was sorry for that purchase to. It reminded me of the 55 about a day after I got it . I quickly hated working on it and it didn't feel built much better then the 280's I used in the past. A freind of mine with a tree business went from an o26 to a 346xp for about 1 year then give it away and bought a 280. He has had the 280 at least 2 years and he has told me more then once he really likes the 280. Personally the suspension on the 280 feels feeble to me and like most high compression lightweight saws starting them isn't user freindly as I like, but they run well and I haven't seen any problems with the 2 I worked with and around several months with a tree service.


----------



## outdoortype (Jan 13, 2008)

*Nothing wrong with an opinion....*

Red's thread didn't strike me as "All Stihl's are junk". But there's no reason to get defensive just because he said that the famed stihls that another company had needed repairs. I'm sure that if you search long enough, you'll find someone with an 044 or dare I say a 361 that has had issues.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jan 13, 2008)

This thread is like comparing Jack Daniels to Kool Aid. I don't know WTF it means.

*Hey I got 999 posts, that is evil doing a hand stand!*


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 13, 2008)

outdoortype said:


> Red's thread didn't strike me as "All Stihl's are junk". But there's no reason to get defensive just because he said that the famed stihls that another company had needed repairs. I'm sure that if you search long enough, you'll find someone with an 044 or dare I say a 361 that has had issues.



Yeah I agree...but you need to piece together his other threads to get the full picture of his latest claims.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Interesting. Remember this thread?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=52026



I think it was pretty clear that that never worked out. Property is too expensive and too hard to find. Stihl demanded too much up front investment, totally rediculous to demand what they did.

Im still not sold on Husky, the 350 is decent, it cuts well, but it doesnt feel solid.

Poulan, Ive got alot of em, they work, parts are everywhere and cheap. Taken care of, they can last a very long time. Run any saw with no air filter, or on raw fuel, and it will burn up, this goes for Echo, Stihl, Husky, Dolmar, Jonsered, Efco, whatever you got.

When I picked up the MS-280, It immediatly felt different than any other stihl Ive ever handled. Almost seemed like that cut a bunch of corners to make an inexpensive homeowner saw that was light...but after seeing the cost, and feeling the weight...I can tell that is not the case.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> *
> 
> For what it's worth, im not your typical 20 year old. Ive graduated a 1200 hour small engine course, in fact, they offered me the teaching job when I was done, seriously.
> 
> Im also going to take the B&S Master Service Tech. test in a couple months, to get my MST and Dealer status. At that point Ill lease a shop I found near here.*




Red did your dream ever come true.???


.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 13, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Didn't Jonsered just come out with their 4th saw in their line-up??? That means they've produced what, maybe 5 saws throughout their history?



Actually Husqvarna owes a lot of their design and development to Jonsered engineers. When Husqvarna purchased Jonsered they took a lot of the plans that then-current Jonsered developers were working, which I've read included the design for the 371XP.


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 13, 2008)

*too many saws not enough pawn shops*

Only one saw in your list was ever designed to "not be a disposable saw" The Mac Timberbear. Keep it, find a gas station nearby and run a really long hose to the saw. It will save you alot of time. The 028's you speak of is in fact the worst saw Stihl ever produced. But I'd take any other stihl over your list of wanna be's saws, any day of the year. Stop shopping at the pawn shops and you'll be much happier, not getting everbody else's junk. My one stihl is worth more than all your junk saws put together. Get a stihl or get out of the woods.:jawdrop:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> THE ONLY STIHL SAW IVE EVER BEEN COMPLETELY DISAPPOINTED IN IS THE MS-280...Good lord how hard is it for folks to understand this?
> 
> I dont like alot of them, but I cant beleive Stihl put their name on this one.
> 
> Hey, who knows, it might be a good saw when it runs...but for 500 dollars Id except more from Stihl.



Once you get the 260 fixed you can dump the top paragraph of your signature in the dumpster. Not only will it shorten the occupied space of your AS posts, but the garbage will be isolated above your signature .


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Yeah I agree...but you need to piece together his other threads to get the full picture of his latest claims.



What latest claims?

Ive never pretended to like Stihl, that was the case from Day 1 on here. I conceded to sell them, so I would pretty much HAVE to support them...but that never panned out.

Ive got a few, I dont go out of my way to fix my own Stihls, Im not going to bust my butt to get parts for them, Frankly I dont really need them, but they were Free.

You guys act like you have to have an $800+ saw that can sling a 36" bar running 3/8" Chisel to go get firewood, well I dont. What I do could be done by half that amount of saw. 

The other day I found an ad for Free Firewood. I go to get some and Darned if the only thing left was stumps, trunks, and limb stubs. I collected what I could use, and left. Did I need trunk wood? No.

If I was a rich man, Id most likely have a huge garage filled with 1 of every model saw, from a Poulan XX, to a Stihl 090....probably would still use the Wild Thing to cut limbs and stuff, and the 520 to split with...they work for me, Im comfortable using them. 

Im not one to go out and cut up 3 trees for firewood. For one my back wouldnt let me load it. (Broken Vertabrae when I was 5). Which is yet another reason why Heavy saws with huge bars dont impress me.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Red did your dream ever come true.???
> 
> 
> .



Course not...it never does.

That shop I wanted to lease...guy decided not to lease it, he is using it for storage.

Briggs MST, Still got to take it, but the ATL is a day drive away. Ill be able to do Briggs Warranty repairs at work, so that will be cool. Briggs rep said that he wont come down here for 1 person, and there hasnt been a single person in this region that's taken the test in some 2-3 years.

Dreams are for Dreamers...As for the rest of us here in Reality...we know the truth.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Dreams are for Dreamers...As for the rest of us here in Reality...we know the truth.


We build our own realities.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

So... Red.. BS aside..

Do you like the 025?
Do you like the 029? 
Do you think they are constructed better than the 280?
Do you think the MS270/280 is decent replacement for those saws and target market?


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 13, 2008)

*what ails me*

A bad back is exactly why I went to a stihl. I now carry a 360pro, the lightest, best power to weight saw Stihl offered at the time. It replaced the Mac Timberbear I mentioned earlier. But I will say this Carry a 360pro and you would have taken the trunk, stumps and everything else home in smalll peices. But really that's pathedic you took all the small stuff and yet you claim to have all those chainsaws. When sombody offers free wood you take the good with the bad, not just the good. They were probably trying to clean a mess up and now they're stuck with the hard to deal with peices. Not a good practice my man.............


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> So... Red.. BS aside..
> 
> Do you like the 025?
> Do you like the 029?
> ...



My 025 doesnt have a bar cover, but it ran well till the fuel line split. Ive run a couple, it felt good.

029, dont see too many, dont recall running one, but I may have. They start to run together after you've seen, run, and used so many saws.

I cant say if the 029 is built better, But the 025 feels like it is. Feels more solid, just holding it. The mono-lever thing seems to work better on my 025, than this 280...

I think Stihl could have done some thing better on the 270/280. I feel like the air filter is lacking, I can see it leaking if partially clogged. Really dont like the way the recoil looks and feels. The whole thing feels cheaply made.

Target market is Homeowner Im assuming, I feel like for the occasional user, if it can start right up, and is taken care of, they might be decent saws. Can we agree that the saw feels different than the models before it?


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

cmetalbend said:


> A bad back is exactly why I went to a stihl. I now carry a 360pro, the lightest, best power to weight saw Stihl offered at the time. It replaced the Mac Timberbear I mentioned earlier. But I will say this Carry a 360pro and you would have taken the trunk, stumps and everything else home in smalll peices. But really that's pathedic you took all the small stuff and yet you claim to have all those chainsaws. When sombody offers free wood you take the good with the bad, not just the good. They were probably trying to clean a mess up and now they're stuck with the hard to deal with peices. Not a good practice my man.............



I took what I could use. No sense in taking wood you dont need...and cant move.

They took down 3 trees, everyone before me took all the good stuff, all the "logs" yo uwould typically use in a medium sized fireplace. I was left with the trunk and stubs.

These flks had no intentions of lifting a finger to get rid of this wood. That's why they put out ads for free wood. They didnt need it, they couldnt use it, so they wanted someone to come take it off their hands.

As I said in that thread, I had my 520 with me, If I wanted to, I could have cut up most any log there. But it would have been still sittign there, cause I couldnt have gotten it in the truck.

What I ended up doing, just to get more wood, was find one of the mid sized trunks and cut off 6-8" thick cookies, then split them into halves. I got a few of these, and shortened one huge log quite a bit.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

heck.. that was a big step down from "crappiest saw ever made!".


Sure they feel different... the older models are "AV rigid", more plastic and not the friendliest saws to work on. The MS270/280 are a heck of a lot better from a service perspective... and have less plastic... and meet current EU/UK vibration specs. 

You think the 025 airfilter is better? lolol

And yes.. they all start and run well..


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> heck.. that was a big step down from "crappiest saw ever made!".
> 
> 
> Sure they feel different... the older models are "AV rigid", more plastic and not the friendliest saws to work on. The MS270/280 are a heck of a lot better from a service perspective... and have less plastic... and meet current EU/UK vibration specs.
> ...



Less plastic on the MS-280?? I dont see how that's possible unless the early ones came with a bag of Legos tied to the rear handle...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

Check out the engine construction.... Then compare...


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> heck.. that was a big step down from "crappiest saw ever made!".
> 
> And yes.. they all start and run well..



Crappiest Stihl ever made...

Ive never liked the Stihls, but Ive always repsected that they were build fairly stoutly...not saying it's required or nessecary to be built as stout as an 044...but thi thing was like going from an old Muscle car..tight, well built...to a Neon...cheaply made, lots of plastic...


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Check out the engine construction.... Then compare...



If I have to go that far, I will.

When I was at the Echo school, they had some Echo motors that were cross sectioned. Man that's cool! It reminded me of your Stihl Jug thread...but with seals, bearings, gaskets, crank and rod still installed and turning.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Crappiest Stihl ever made...
> 
> Ive never liked the Stihls, but Ive always repsected that they were build fairly stoutly...not saying it's required or nessecary to be built as stout as an 044...but thi thing was like going from an old Muscle car..tight, well built...to a Neon...cheaply made, lots of plastic...



Smart move not to compare a pro saws with homeowner... Oh, that's right, echo only make "commercial" grade.. lolol

As I said before, this saw has less plastic than the Stihl homeowners saws of the past 12 years...


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> If I have to go that far, I will.
> 
> When I was at the Echo school, they had some Echo motors that were cross sectioned. Man that's cool! It reminded me of your Stihl Jug thread...but with seals, bearings, gaskets, crank and rod still installed and turning.



yes.. I tried to swipe one of those from Stihl once, but... I want one for my shop! Hmmm... With a mill it shouldn't lt be too difficult might have to make one... 4-mix would be cute.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

Red what is the part made out of that the arrows are pointing to on this echo 510..?????



.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Red what is the part made out of that the arrows are pointing to on this echo 510..?????
> 
> 
> 
> .


Kryptonite what else?


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> You think the 025 airfilter is better? lolol


Speaking of these air filters...I have a new one and a good used one floating around my workbench that I'm sick of moving around. If anyone wants them pm me.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Red what is the part made out of that the arrows are pointing to on this echo 510..?????
> 
> 
> 
> .




Stihl hasn't stooped that low...

opcorn:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

So.. Red: 


What's item 2,3 made from?


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 13, 2008)

Black Holes have the phenomenal quality of being able to suck things in. :monkey: 

 And Goodnight!


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like all metal on the 280 to me......





.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

Funny... I was thinking the same thing...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 13, 2008)

Red must be paging through his echo books to determine what part with the arrows on the echo is made of....I sure hope its not plastic


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

He'd better be in bed - it's 2.30am there, and we don't want him working on a fine Stihl tomorrow with eye buggers.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Red must be paging through his echo books to determine what part with the arrows on the echo is made of....I sure hope its not plastic





Im thinking that case is metal on my 520. I know the case that the Recoil mounts to is Metal, the peice that the Rear handle and AV cradel bolts to is Metal.

The 520 replaced the 510, so Ill go with Metal.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 13, 2008)

I've never had an echo in my possession, but I'm betting your wrong. I thought they would have taught you that at echo school.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmmmm..... so why would they have a metal clam on the bottom of the cylinder if the rest was metal...


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> He'd better be in bed - it's 2.30am there, and we don't want him working on a fine Stihl tomorrow with eye buggers.



Only 1:40am Here...

Wont be working on any Stihls tommorrow. just going to clean up the 350 from doing some test cuts. And clean up the CS-520, and the PP220 from getting that wood.

If I feel like it I want to try and get the Partner running right.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

Red here is the 520........Looks like the 029 Stihl kinda...




.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Only 1:40am Here...
> 
> Wont be working on any Stihls tommorrow. just going to clean up the 350 from doing some test cuts. And clean up the CS-520, and the PP220 from getting that wood.
> 
> If I feel like it I want to try and get the Partner running right.


While your cleaning up your 520 see if you can confirm your answer on what that part is made out of.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> I've never had an echo in my possession, but I'm betting your wrong. I thought they would have taught you that at echo school.



On my 520, the case that the recoil housing directly bolts to is Metal. Going by the above illustration, that would be the main case that the engine bolts to, which is also metal on my 520.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Red here is the 520........Looks like the 029 Stihl kinda...
> .[/QUOTE]
> Shhhhhhh ;)


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> While your cleaning up your 520 see if you can confirm your answer on what that part is made out of.



It's metal.

The only plastic is the top cover, bar cover, and recoil. The rear handle, AV cradle is plastic, which includes the fuel tank.

Same with the CS-440.

The CS400 and 370, that peice is plastic. I confirmed that at the Echo school.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> It's metal.
> 
> The only plastic is the top cover, bar cover, and recoil. The rear handle, AV cradle is plastic, which includes the fuel tank.
> 
> ...



Seems strange to have a modular motor on it if it isn't plastic.


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 13, 2008)

*my step brothe has an ms270 and i didn't notice anything bad about it.*

i was quite impressed with it.sounds like this clown needs to stagger down to HD and pick him up another ECHO sold to him by a stoned teenager.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

Night guys...


I'll check in for the answers to world peace in 9 hours:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Seems strange to have a modular motor on it if it isn't plastic.



Pretty sure all of Echo's motors are modular in all saws. But Im not 100% on the smaller ones. And I dont feel like looking it up right now.

Pretty smart if you ask me. You can remove the whole motor, seals, bearings, crank, everything without having to split any cases or anything like that. Just think, not having to press in bearings. If a seals goes bad, or a bearing fails...you just take the 4 bolts out of the bottom, take off the carb/intake. Lift the motor out, take off the shell, lift out the bearings and seals, put in new ones, put the cover back on, seal it up, put the motor back in the case, 4 bolts...put the intake on, carb...done.

no worries on pushing the bearings in too far...cracking the case, making sure the seals are in all the way...


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

hornett22 said:


> i was quite impressed with it.sounds like this clown needs to stagger down to HD and pick him up another ECHO sold to him by a stoned teenager.



You know Echo is sold at dealers nationwide right?


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 13, 2008)

*yes i know that.*

i also know they are substandard and gutless.


----------



## windthrown (Jan 13, 2008)

This thread has become a bad hangover...

... before the alchohol has even worn off!

Unsubscribe


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 13, 2008)

windthrown said:


> This thread has become a bad hangover...
> 
> ... before the alchohol has even worn off!
> 
> Unsubscribe



Its like a 2 day hanger, you go to bed with it hoping it will be better tomorrow

yet you wake up and its still almost as bad with no more alcohol, involve. It 

just goes on and on. I may prefer a hangover.

Rob


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 13, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> I've never had an echo in my possession, but I'm betting your wrong. I thought they would have taught you that at echo school.



Just send me the money. Steve


----------



## ford832 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow,I've just read 9 pages for nothing.I think I'd have found out what was wrong with it then posted how good/crappy it was and why.Just a thought


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 13, 2008)

ford832 said:


> Wow,I've just read 9 pages for nothing.I think I'd have found out what was wrong with it then posted how good/crappy it was and why.Just a thought



I must say I am sorry, as we all are, sometimes we can't help ourselves


----------



## Scandy14 (Jan 13, 2008)

Do people acc cut wood in FL or just talk about it





Yep, some of us actually do.


----------



## wanab (Jan 13, 2008)

im no stihl hater, infact i used to be diehard stihl. the 440 is the best saw i ever used, the 270-280 the worst. im talking real saws, not garden saws.

in my case the saws where bought at differant times and places and used by 2 differant groups of people. the both exibited the same issue, problems, tendancies.

for the life of me i cant see why peeps like them so much. i think a lot of it has to do with fanboyism.

for 400 plus i expect and can get a lot better saws. there clearly is a soft spot in the stihl line-up here.

im not alone in my feeling as other have express the same issues as i encountered.


----------



## JeffandJess4806 (Jan 13, 2008)

And to think i just read most of all this............


----------



## Log Splitter (Jan 13, 2008)

IF you believe any of what Red's saying, a guy goes to a Stihl dealer and drops $500 on an MS 280. The saw never runs right, so after 1 unsuccessful trip to the dealer to try to get if fixed under warranty, he puts it on a shelf and runs his backup Echo until yesterday. At that time, he takes it to Red and they have a nice conversation about what a cheap POS the saw is. Rather than tearing it down and telling us what the problem is, Red decides to start a thread on what he considers to be the worst Stihl saw ever made. A judgement had been made about the MS 280 without ever running it and using it for the purpose for what it is intended. 

I'd say Red is about as qualified to critique the Stihl MS 270/280 saws as I would be to post a review of Echo's I've never run here. All I know about Echo's was learned by picking one up at a dealer once, which is about the same extent of knowledge Red has about the 280.

I'm calling total BS on the whole story.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 13, 2008)

Log Splitter said:


> I'm calling total BS on the whole story.



Ya' Think ?????

He cast his line...........they rose to the bait..........

He has a very active imagination.And they bought it hook line and sinker......

What better way to get a rise then to put down the one brand of saw most people on this board like.

His shenanigans are getting real old.Would be nice if he posted someting useful once in awhile instead of ramblins' about his landfill saws.


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm convinced when you have crap, it tends to pile up. Such is the case with Red. Personaly I can't decide whether I like this site, due to the endless heaps I've already stepped over. It's like that corner in the yard the dog craps in, except for this Red charactor, those piles turned out to be chainsaws.:deadhorse:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 13, 2008)

cmetalbend said:


> I'm convinced when you have crap, it tends to pile up. Such is the case with Red. Personaly I can't decide whether I like this site, due to the endless heaps I've already stepped over. It's like that corner in the yard the dog craps in, except for this Red charactor, those piles turned out to be chainsaws.:deadhorse:



Try rebuild threads, they are really good.


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 13, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Try rebuild threads, they are really good.



+1 my favorite threads/posts Lot of information and pics!


----------



## ford832 (Jan 13, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> I must say I am sorry, as we all are, sometimes we can't help ourselves



LOL.After reading innumerable Stihl v Husky v Jred threads here's the way I see it.(bear in mind this is modern day pro type saws limited to those I've used or had apart-I expect different models would give different results as they all have their issues)When I bought the 2156 I easily could have bought a Stihl as my dealer sells both but I didn't.Why?,because I like the feel of the Jred.As a matter of fact,I preffered to use my 350 over my 026-for the same reason.I've found with proper care and feeding both have a similar lifespan but as to the build quality and fit and finish it's no comparison-Stihl.That doesn't mean Huskies won't go as long or have more repairs but if you take them apart the difference is obvious(eg.have a look at the oil pump set up on the two)To sum up-feel,handling,av-Husky.Quality-Stihl.There you have it,the final word on the debate-you're welcome.Now I don't want to see any more of these BS comparison threads........actually,I lie,they make for great reading 
Besides,It's all pointless anyway as everyone knows the best saw ever built was the P500/5000


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

ford832 said:


> LOL.After reading innumerable Stihl v Husky v Jred threads here's the way I see it.(bear in mind this is modern day pro type saws limited to those I've used or had apart-I expect different models would give different results as they all have their issues)When I bought the 2156 I easily could have bought a Stihl as my dealer sells both but I didn't.Why?,because I like the feel of the Jred.As a matter of fact,I preffered to use my 350 over my 026-for the same reason.I've found with proper care and feeding both have a similar lifespan but as to the build quality and fit and finish it's no comparison-Stihl.That doesn't mean Huskies won't go as long or have more repairs but if you take them apart the difference is obvious(eg.have a look at the oil pump set up on the two)To sum up-feel,handling,av-Husky.Quality-Stihl.There you have it,the final word on the debate-you're welcome.Now I don't want to see any more of these BS comparison threads........actually,I lie,they make for great reading
> Besides,It's all pointless anyway as everyone knows *the best saw ever built was the P500/5000*



Ill go along with that. It looks and feels solid, not sure what it costed new, but I cant imagine it was too terribly much. Jury is still out on the Choke location though...but it it very difficult to accidentally activate it.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 13, 2008)

ford832 said:


> LOL.After reading innumerable Stihl v Husky v Jred threads here's the way I see it.(bear in mind this is modern day pro type saws limited to those I've used or had apart-I expect different models would give different results as they all have their issues)When I bought the 2156 I easily could have bought a Stihl as my dealer sells both but I didn't.Why?,because I like the feel of the Jred.As a matter of fact,I preffered to use my 350 over my 026-for the same reason.I've found with proper care and feeding both have a similar lifespan but as to the build quality and fit and finish it's no comparison-Stihl.That doesn't mean Huskies won't go as long or have more repairs but if you take them apart the difference is obvious(eg.have a look at the oil pump set up on the two)To sum up-feel,handling,av-Husky.Quality-Stihl.There you have it,the final word on the debate-you're welcome.Now I don't want to see any more of these BS comparison threads........actually,I lie,they make for great reading
> Besides,It's all pointless anyway as everyone knows the best saw ever built was the P500/5000


But long posts should be double spaced. I don't always, but I should. Agree with the rest.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

I tell ya, you guys take things too personally. You are more than willing to talk down about the Wild Thing, and Poulans in General, using your "opinions"....but let someone talk down about a Stihl and the lynch mob shows up.

There are people that can only afford, or only know about the Poulans...and they like them. Then there are people that hate them like they kicked dirt on their momma. Same can be said for Husky, Echo, and even...yes, STIHL.

Again, Im not saying the whole Stihl lineup is junk, I actually like some of their saws for what they are, are they worth it for me to go drop the big $$ on? Like most firewood cutters, NO.

This 280 has a feel that Ive never felt when Ive picked up a Stihl, any stihl. It left me dissappointed at best. My opinion, just from picking it up, Id never have spent 500 dollars on it new. And the owner regretted doing it, he even told me this. 

Why didnt I tear it down right there and fix it? Because that's not how we roll. First come, first serve. His name and ticket went on the roster, and likely late monday, maybe Tuesday it will come up for repair.

It says something that he would rather take it to a NON-STIHL shop for repair, rather than the place he bought it. He doesnt like, and more importantly TRUST his dealer after they passed off this Lemon as a saw. 

I ran a stihl back when I was in small engine repair school, it was older, not sure what model it was, but that was the nicest stihl Id ever ran prior, and to this day I havent run one as nice. IT was a bit heavy, it was loud, but it was worth it. The muffler up front was like my 031, little pipe out the muffler facing down. But it felt bigger than my 031 is. I liked that saw, but it wasnt mine and the owner refused to sell it.

I know most of you love and constantly leghump stihl with the passion of a Horny Chihuahua...but you must understand that not everyone is convinced...I might eventually go the orange way, but thus far...No sir, I dont like it.

Maybe my MS-260, After built and modded, will be what pushes me over..it might push me away farther..who knows...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> I tell ya, you guys take things too personally. You are more than willing to talk down about the Wild Thing, and Poulans in General, using your "opinions"....but let someone talk down about a Stihl and the lynch mob shows up.
> 
> There are people that can only afford, or only know about the Poulans...and they like them. Then there are people that hate them like they kicked dirt on their momma. Same can be said for Husky, Echo, and even...yes, STIHL.
> 
> ...




This is a crappy thing to do. With a good post like this, there isn't much to 

bash on. Except for taking good natured cheap shots of course.

Rob


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

This is a good time to insert the famous *Go ECHO!!!*









.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> This is a good time to insert the famous *Go ECHO!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did Echo make John Deere saws before JD bought Homelite?


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Did Echo make John Deere saws before JD bought Homelite?



Echo made saws for JD and for Sears.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Echo made saws for JD and for Sears.



Many thanks!


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

Echo/Craftsman




.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Craftsman/echo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I that different from a Echo/Craftsman?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

Ultra...what came in the crate, a bunch of laptops?

BRAHAHAHAHAAA!


.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> I that different from a Echo/Craftsman?



more like ECHO (KIORITZ CORPORATION)/crapsman







.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Ultra...what came in the crate, a bunch of laptops?
> 
> BRAHAHAHAHAAA!
> 
> ...





Something *BIG* with a Bowtie on it...................





.


----------



## jhellwig (Jan 13, 2008)

Put said bowtie back in crate and mail to me.


I wounder if the reason the cylinder on the echo is is laying down is cause it is ashamed to be an echo.


----------



## RDT (Jan 13, 2008)

A new crate engine. http://skillmanracingparts.com/Merc...en=PROD&Product_Code=Z56HCM&Category_Code=GPE


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

jhellwig said:


> Put said bowtie back in crate and mail to me.
> 
> 
> I wounder if the reason the cylinder on the echo is is laying down is cause it is ashamed to be an echo.



It's laying down because it makes it more Aerodynamic i nthe cut... 

Oh by the way, This morning I confirmed 100% that the case in question on the CS510/520 is indeed METAL. The front of the saw, under the muffler, engine cradle, carb surround, it's all a big honkin piece of Solid METAL. The Motor bolts directly to the METAL case which houses the carb, and Oil resevoir. The rear handle and top handle bolt to the composite cradle for the AV system. The area behind the clutch, all part of the big honkin metal case. The oiler is housed in the metal case as well.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

RDT said:


> A new crate engine. http://skillmanracingparts.com/Merc...en=PROD&Product_Code=Z56HCM&Category_Code=GPE



It was a ZZ502 





.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 13, 2008)

RDT said:


> A new crate engine. http://skillmanracingparts.com/Merc...en=PROD&Product_Code=Z56HCM&Category_Code=GPE



How about that. A chainsaw motor you can put in a car!


----------



## Slamm (Jan 13, 2008)

Some people (Red) are so stupid, they don't even know it, LOL.

Red, you are quite possibly the biggest idiot/loser, I have ever witnessed in the computer world. You have formed a make-believe, fantasy life over and about chainsaws?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!

You couldn't sit us all down in a movie theater and project a movie on the screen that would convince anyone in this forum that you know squat about saws, you can't work and sure don't have even a pinch of working experience to back up anything you say.

When it comes to Stihls or probably any saw that is new or newer, you are akin to hearing the "valuable" opinion of a lifetime owner of a Ford Fiestiva and rusted out Escorts, about the intricacies, longevity or power of a Mercedes or Chevy Duramax Dually.

I can see you walking into a Mercedes showroom and expounding, add nauseum, about how the rusted out Escort you own, will get you anywhere the mercedes will and the escort is "lighter", and the spring that is poking out of the seat scratches your back while you drive, and the rusted out fenders make it lighter and easier to change out a flat tire.

When comparing the saws, used and abused, by professionals and people who actually work for a living with these tools, practically, every saw in your line-up would qualify it, for at best, boat anchor material.

You are so ingnorant you don't even know it, LOL.

No go, get back on your "meds",

Sam


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Slamm said:


> Some people (Red) are so stupid, they don't even know it, LOL.
> 
> Red, you are quite possibly the biggest idiot/loser, I have ever witnessed in the computer world. You have formed a make-believe, fantasy life over and about chainsaws?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...




Okay newbie...Here is a Pic of my ESCORT...







My "fantasy" saws, as of last year.






Tractor I restored when I was 16






1/2 my Stash...






other Half...






This isnt some Fantasy world...This is my life!


----------



## Slamm (Jan 13, 2008)

Failure. I see a pattern.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Okay newbie...Here is a Pic of my ESCORT...



Classy comeback Grasshopper, you learn quickly.


----------



## Slamm (Jan 13, 2008)

Don't change the subject just to get your lack of chainsaw knowledge and experience out of the lime light, LOL.

By the way, does your dad know that you are uploading pictures of his old, a$$ corvette and insinuating that it is yours?????

If you want to post pictures, why not post something relevant to the forum, such as chainsaws or in your case boat anchors.

Run along now, junior,

Sam


----------



## Slamm (Jan 13, 2008)

> This isnt some Fantasy world...This is my life!


And for that, I'm sure that some here will have pitty upon you, but I won't, you are an idiot.

That is just my opinion,

Sam


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Slamm said:


> Don't change the subject just to get your lack of chainsaw knowledge and experience out of the lime light, LOL.
> 
> By the way, does your dad know that you are uploading pictures of his old, a$$ corvette and insinuating that it is yours?????
> 
> ...



Actually, It's my car, 100% my car, no one elses,,MINE. Old Ass? I guess that makes the old Stingrays valueless as well huh? 

I DID post pics of saws...


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Slamm said:


> And for that, I'm sure that some here will have pitty upon you, but I won't, you are an idiot.
> 
> That is just my opinion,
> 
> Sam




Pity? I dont need anyones pity. Im happy, I have a hobby that isnt expensive, isnt illegal, and isnt dangerous.

Ive never denied being an idiot, but Id much rather be an idiot than a T00L.


----------



## Slamm (Jan 13, 2008)

> Actually, It's my car, 100% my car, no one elses,,MINE. Old Ass? I guess that makes the old Stingrays valueless as well huh?
> 
> I DID post pics of saws...


Do you think, I just fell of the turnip truck?????

You went back and edited it, and then placed the photos of chainsaws that don't work, that were found at the bottom of rivers and scrape metal piles, after I mentioned that you should provide pictures of something related to chainsaws. I'm not stupid, here you are.

Ask your dad how many miles does his old station wagon have on it. Do he let you drive that too?

Sam


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

So.. If I read some post a few pages back.. Red picked up a Stihl once at School... Liked the "feel". Picks up the 280; hated the feel. 

Funny thing is, that's how I once felt about women and American cars. After reading this thread again, I now feel empowered (and "qualified" while wearing my NAPA cap) to express my factual opinions on those two. opcorn:



Gheeze RED... quit re-enforcing the owners negative feelings and send him back to get it fixed by the dealer, or another dealer, and f he has issues with either of those, Stihl. If it does in fact have some factory assembly or component issue, you don't have the parts or resources to work on it. You don't even know how it's supposed to feel if it is working correctly.. A dealer can pick up the phone, call Stihl, and have this issue dealt with; you cannot. Are you really providing a "service" to the customer?



In any case, you are completely wrong. The crappiest stihl (from a repair perspective) ever built is the 019T/191T.


----------



## wanab (Jan 13, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## Slamm (Jan 13, 2008)

Guys,

This 280 doesn't even exist on his property. This is all a figment of his imagination.

If the supposively owner of this 280 took it to Ole' Reddy here after seeing his rusty ole' work shed and array of boat anchors, both wheeled and otherwise, and that owner asked Reddy for his "valuable" opinion. Then he desires whatever evil befalls him and the 280.

My opinion,

Sam


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Slamm said:


> Do you think, I just fell of the turnip truck?????
> 
> You went back and edited it, and then placed the photos of chainsaws that don't work, that were found at the bottom of rivers and scrape metal piles, after I mentioned that you should provide pictures of something related to chainsaws. I'm not stupid, here you are.
> 
> ...




Actually when I got the Vette, My dad had a 1967 Thunderbird Landau (Tudor), and a 1996 Cadillac Sedan Deville. I learned to drive in the Ford, but at 10mpg, it wasnt feasable. He wanted to give it to me, but I knew I couldnt have afforded to put gas in it, and Go to High School. So I found and got the Vette instead. 30mpg on the highway, yet runs to 60 in 5.5s. 

Later that year I was driving the Tbird to school one day because the vette was getting an alternator installed, and some punk smashed into the back of me, tore the Pristine Tbird up. Car only had about 60K original miles. Kid runs into me, then jumps out and takes the joint out of his mouth and yells "Why the **** did you stop" I replied "I wasnt even moving, this is a stop sign...


----------



## Slamm (Jan 13, 2008)

Red, stop with the smoke and mirrors..............you are full of crap.

Sam


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Slamm said:


> Guys,
> 
> This 280 doesn't even exist on his property. This is all a figment of his imagination.
> 
> ...



wow, Ive never seen anyone on the internet that literally had less of a clue than you do..

Congrats and Condolences.


----------



## Slamm (Jan 13, 2008)

You can prove with documentation that the kid went to jail right. This should be pretty easy. You had court dates, there were witnesses the cops were involved, they gave him a blood test and found "pot" in his blood. You will provide documentation of this so we can believe something you have stated as a fact, right?

Red, you are full of crap, and quit sneaking over to you nieghbor's and taking pictures of his stuff. Hes probably ashamed to let anyone know he has that much junk laying around in one spot.

Sam


----------



## Slamm (Jan 13, 2008)

> wow, Ive never seen anyone on the internet that literally had less of a clue than you do..


Yes, you have..........and one day when you get older you might shave his face in the mirror, LOL.

Sam


----------



## Bermie (Jan 13, 2008)

+1 Lake...

Red Dude...I have just come upon this thread and its...interesting...back and forth

I admire your tenacity, your willingness to soldier on regardless, your unbridled enthusiasm, this will hold you in good stead well into your future. Stick to what you love to do, happy is the man who can make a living out of his hobby!

BUT...you have to know when to retreat gracefully, to know when your enthusiasm outstrips your real world experience. 
When a list of second rate saws is doing you no favours when you want to debate the shortcomings (and there are some) of the mighty Stihl.
Lifting a saw in the workshop, 'feeling' it is ONLY the beginning. Get that bugger out into the woods and do some cutting, day in day out, what does it do, how does it last, what breaks what doesn't...does that 'plastic feel' translate into a lightweight little workhorse, or is it only good for a spare?

OK? Keep at it fella, never like to see a 20yr old get to beaten up this early in the game.
Bruises will fade, experience will see you through the fight, go get some.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Red, did you tell the guy if he wanted to spend $500 on a good saw he should not have bought a Stihl?


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Slamm said:


> You can prove with documentation that the kid went to jail right. This should be pretty easy. You had court dates, there were witnesses the cops were involved, they gave him a blood test and found "pot" in his blood. You will provide documentation of this so we can believe something you have stated as a fact, right?
> 
> Red, you are full of crap, and quit sneaking over to you nieghbor's and taking pictures of his stuff. Hes probably ashamed to let anyone know he has that much junk laying around in one spot.
> 
> Sam




No he didnt go to jail...but his Daddy did open his wallet pretty wide to satisfy my father, to keep it from going to insurance...Was the kids 3rd accident, they would have all been cancelled.

My neighbors WISH they had this stash.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> In any case, you are completely wrong. The crappiest stihl (from a repair perspective) ever built is the 019T/191T.


I completely agree.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> Hey Red, did you tell the guy if he wanted to spend $500 on a good saw he should not have bought a Stihl?



No, but I did tell him that for 500 dollars, he could have done MUCH better in the Stihl lineup, and others.

Im not sure how old it is, but we have a TS-350 in the shop, it's all covered in plastic cladding, I mean everything. The AV is lose as all get out, and when you pull the rope the whole saw just feels cheap.

Now, a client did bring in some newer TS-350's, and they were much better built, and of a different design. 

The earlier TS-350, that is how this 280 felt to me.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> I completely agree.



We have an 011AV in the storage barn for parts or whatever, it looks like a pretty crappy saw as well. Was it good or bad? Ive never run one. Maybe it was 011T? I dont remember.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Jan 13, 2008)

I dunno, I don't think I would run a Stihl unless it was given to me, maybe an 044, they're pretty solid. The 009-011 series saws are worthless, I would rather use a Homelite XL.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 13, 2008)

Angel, you never said that in your BIG
saw thread, what did you get. Or maybe it was someone else.
Rob


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Jan 13, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Angel, you never said that in your BIG
> saw thread, what did you get. Or maybe it was someone else.
> Rob



I said I would USE an 044, I never said I would pay money for one. 

Didn't get one yet, can't afford it right now, still trying to get my Homelite 360 working again.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> We have an 011AV in the storage barn for parts or whatever, it looks like a pretty crappy saw as well. Was it good or bad? Ive never run one. Maybe it was 011T? I dont remember.


There was an 011 AVT that is a cross between a rear handle and a top handle. There is also an 011 AV which is a rear handle. In that same family there is the 009L which is a top handle.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> There was an 011 AVT that is a cross between a rear handle and a top handle. There is also an 011 AV which is a rear handle. In that same family there is the 009L which is a top handle.



Ive used an 009, I was underwhelming as far as power, but it ran well.

I think we have one at work for parts, have to look and see.


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 13, 2008)

*other than the volvo and the Cub QL............*



RED-85-Z51 said:


> Okay newbie...Here is a Pic of my ESCORT...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't see much in those pics.wanna sell the volvo?


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 13, 2008)

Slamm said:


> Do you think, I just fell of the turnip truck?????
> 
> You went back and edited it, and then placed the photos of chainsaws that don't work, that were found at the bottom of rivers and scrape metal piles, after I mentioned that you should provide pictures of something related to chainsaws. I'm not stupid, here you are.
> 
> ...


----------



## greengoblin (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Ive used an 009, I was underwhelming as far as power, but it ran well.
> 
> I think we have one at work for parts, have to look and see.



Well, look here, we have finally found the truth! All of these saws run well, its just that Red is underwhelming, as far as power goes. :greenchainsaw: That would explain his love for underpowered things! haha


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

hornett22 said:


> i don't see much in those pics.wanna sell the volvo?




It's a 1990 740 Turbo with 150K on the odo.

Has a NEW, Garrett Turbo, about 9 miles put on it.
All new interior, new upolstery, new Sunroof, new door panels (need to be dyed from light burgundy to darkburgundy to match the rest of the interior).

Original Alloy "turbo" wheels, no curb rash, has all center caps.

Motor cranks and runs like a champ, trans shifted fine when we got it.

We got it as a father/son project, that quckly became more expensive than we could have EVER imagined.

Paid 250.00 for it, like it was, then started dumping copious amounts of greenbacks into it, probably almost 3K invested, and it still needs lights and a paint job.

The original owner never changed the oil, and it ate the shaft in the turbo literally in half. The impeller turned independant of the compressor... 

We still want to finish it, it's a sweet ride, and when the boost kicks in it's a real sleeper.

You like the old Box volvos? They run forever!


----------



## stihltech (Jan 13, 2008)

*ho hum*

Talk is cheap

Diagnose the sawopcorn: :deadhorse:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> No, but I did tell him that for 500 dollars, he could have done MUCH better in the Stihl lineup, and others.
> 
> Im not sure how old it is, but we have a TS-350 in the shop, it's all covered in plastic cladding, I mean everything. The AV is lose as all get out, and when you pull the rope the whole saw just feels cheap.
> 
> ...




You are full of crap... The TS-350 is a concrete cut off saw based on the 08. No matter which TS-350 you have they are all the same. Plastic - Hmmmm.... oh, I know..the airfilter cover!

The later saws are the TS400, 420, 460, 760, 700, 800 etc. Plastic covers yep, and tough as nails. 

Maybe you should use one before you venture unfounded options?


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 13, 2008)

*Stihl Ts 350*

Red, this is a TS 350. Just thought you should be aware of what you're claiming to have.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 13, 2008)

Slamm said:


> Don't change the subject just to get your lack of chainsaw knowledge and experience out of the lime light, LOL.
> 
> By the way, does your dad know that you are uploading pictures of his old, a$$ corvette and insinuating that it is yours?????
> 
> ...



Isn't that one of those old junk 80's vettes with the V6 when they had like 180hp??? hehehehehehehehehe...

Might as well buy a V6 mustang, hehehehehehehehe.

Dude, that was funny. And yet again I say this thread is still crap and I"ve yet to see what is actually wrong with the 280???

  opcorn:


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> You are full of crap... The TS-350 is a concrete cut off saw based on the 08. No matter which TS-350 you have they are all the same.
> 
> The later saws are the TS400, 420, 460, 760, 700, 800 etc. Plastic covers yep, and tough as nails.
> 
> Maybe you should use one before you venture unfounded options?



How am I full of crap? I know it's a Cutoff saw...duhhh

We have 2 waiting to be picked up right now, one is nearly identical to my 08S, but it has the huge cone air filter on the back. Then the OTHER one is all plastic, and has a very squared off case with a big square filter on the back. It is this one that feels brittle. I thought they were both 350's though. Oh well, I know the older one is a 350.

You are saying that the plasticy one has to be a TS-400 then, right?

Ive used em. I test out cutoff saws on Cinder blocks.

obtw, anyone else just refer to them as "demo saws"?


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

Red this is the TS-400...






.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Red this is the TS-400...
> 
> 
> 
> .




Hey.. that's just like mine!

One tough saw!


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Red, this is a TS 350. Just thought you should be aware of what you're claiming to have.



Im fully aware of what it is, :censored: 

And I never claimed ot have one, I said I worked on them. I got no use for one of these things, Id kill myself trying to find something to use it on...lol


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey.. that's just like mine!
> 
> One tough saw!






Lots of magnesium in that saw..........






.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> How am I full of crap? I know it's a Cutoff saw...duhhh
> 
> We have 2 waiting to be picked up right now, one is nearly identical to my 08S, but it has the huge cone air filter on the back. Then the OTHER one is all plastic, and has a very squared off case with a big square filter on the back. It is this one that feels brittle. I thought they were both 350's though. Oh well, I know the older one is a 350.
> 
> ...




Or the 460 or any of the others. Feel "BRITTLE"???? lolololol 

The guys that use these make loggers look like brain surgeons... (the delicacy of the operation... not the IQ!) .. and they last and last..


What is it you want? a honking heavy cast iron saw? lololol Sounds like you need a few Homelite ZIP's to play with.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Lots of magnesium in that saw..........
> 
> 
> 
> .



yep.. Even catches on fire when you try to repair it with HRT-2000:greenchainsaw:


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Red this is the TS-400...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, thats the big blocky one. I had to do a recoil repair on it. I hate those little clips, seems like 1 in 10, the thing gets halfway in and "toing"...followed by me scurrying around on the shop floor hoping to find it..:bang: 

It seems like the folks that use these things have 0 concern for them. So far a bunch have come in "no power". First thing I go is take off the air filter cover, filter case, and the element and knock out all the masonery dust. Clean the prefilter. I mean, It's a cinch to do, but these guys could save some money if they'd invest in a T-Handle T-27 Torx driver....

No, Im not going to tell them this...  

No one seems to want to buy the larger, more powerful models. They get the 350, or now I guess the 400 and beat the pizz out of them...


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Or the 460 or any of the others. Feel "BRITTLE"???? lolololol
> 
> The guys that use these make loggers look like brain surgeons... (the delicacy of the operation... not the IQ!) .. and they last and last..
> 
> ...



Ive got a Kohler K-532QS that would me a sweet saw engine...20hp Twin, it onyl weighs about 200 lbs...:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw: 

Dont think Ive worked on many bigger than the 350 and 400, like I said, the users buy the lowest one and wail on it.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Im fully aware of what it is, :censored:
> 
> And I never claimed ot have one, I said I worked on them. I got no use for one of these things, Id kill myself trying to find something to use it on...lol




Ok...however, I would highlight that you only referred to to it as a "saw" in your post. Most people when debating the worth of a chainsaw (ie: the 280 as in your case) would differentiate a cutoff saw from a saw when the topic shifted to it. I noticed that you didn't, but I can now see that you're clearly well versed in the saw as being a STIHL advocate. Enjoy Red!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> No one seems to want to buy the larger, more powerful models. They get the 350, or now I guess the 400 and beat the pizz out of them...



The 350 hasn't been made for 8 years or so..


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> The 350 hasn't been made for 8 years or so..



Lake, he knows this because he is fully aware of what it is. :monkey: A plastic "saw".


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> The 350 hasn't been made for 8 years or so..



really, wow, I see alot of em.

I know if this guy doent come get the 350 SOON, Im going to take the coil off and put it on my 08S...  It's been a while, I could do it now. We only give you 30 days from notification of completion, then it will be sold or discarded...usually sold.

Dont know why I thought the larger blocky saw would be badged the TS-350...Ive ordered parts for it, and wrote down TS-400. Oh well.

I know the rev limiter sounds cool as all hell on these suckers. Wind it up till the blade starts to make that metallic whine noise....All is well in the universe. 

you let off the throttle and it starts to wind down, takes a while, with a few of those "pops" on the way down, and right when you think it is going to shut off, it just idles.

The 350's are nice, I dont like the choke, just like I dont like the choke on my 08S..but it does work.

The 400's just dont feel as stout, in my mind.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

The rev limiter on the TS350 is just a dump valve in the carb - floods the engine when the vibrations (plenty!) match the valve setting. Belch smoke.... run like crap.. but it works..


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> The rev limiter on the TS350 is just a dump valve in the carb - floods the engine when the vibrations (plenty!) match the valve setting. Belch smoke.... run like crap.. but it works..



hmm, on the ones Ive messed with, it almost sounds like a spark cutout.

Like it revs, then buh, buh buh buh buh buh....

But it does work, quite well.

On the 08S, the rev limiter is that darn Air Vane attached to the choke. I cant say that works as well.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> hmm, on the ones Ive messed with, it almost sounds like a spark cutout.
> 
> Like it revs, then buh, buh buh buh buh buh....
> 
> ...



The 400 has an electronic spark skip limiter, but not the 350.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> The 400 has an electronic spark skip limiter, but not the 350.



Ive got to stop associating the 350 with the 400...


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey.. that's just like mine!
> 
> One tough saw!



Hey I got one that looks just like that too....thanks to the help of andy rounding up some parts for me. It came in real handy for my landscape project last summer.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Hey I got one that looks just like that too....thanks to the help of andy rounding up some parts for me. It came in real handy for my landscape project last summer.





Gotta love that sound on the 400 when it hits the rev limiter........  




.


----------



## ford832 (Jan 13, 2008)

stihltech said:


> Talk is cheap
> 
> Diagnose the sawopcorn: :deadhorse:




+ 1,+2,+3 etc........opcorn: Less typing,more working


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

I just wanted to throw a big THANKS to _you know who_ for neg repping me for this thread..."one day you'll find out what real quality is" .....Thats just classy bro.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> I just wanted to throw a big THANKS to _you know who_ for neg repping me for this thread..."one day you'll find out what a real saw is" .....Thats just classy bro.






Dont look at me...........I did not rep you in anyway ........





.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Dont look at me...........I did not rep you in anyway ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope, wasnt you. In fact he hasnt even posted in this thread I dont think.


My last 2 reps from this thread..



*One day you will learn what real quality is.
*
---------------------------------- 

*Agreed. Stihl sucks. Glad to not be the only one here in my 20's*


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Gotta love that sound on the 400 when it hits the rev limiter........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeahhhhhh! and the smell of unburnt Ultra in the morning!


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> yeahhhhhh! and the smell of unburnt Ultra in the morning!






Aged MX2T in my case......  





.


----------



## Poley4 (Jan 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Aged MX2T in my case......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm scared to run Ultra too after listening to Red:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## spacemule (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Okay newbie...Here is a Pic of my ESCORT...



I thought you drove a Dodge pickup??


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 13, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I thought you drove a Dodge pickup??



Are you blind? it is... :monkey:


with the new klingon shape shift techongy deployed


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I thought you drove a Dodge pickup??



Ive got access to one if i need it, but the Vette is my DD, has been for 5 years now.

This summer, I should have ample $$ to upgrade to a ZR1, or atleast an LT4...RED, of course.

Ill have to get a name change though, sadly.

RED-90-ZR1

RED-96-LT4

hmmm....


----------



## Poley4 (Jan 13, 2008)

spacemule said:


> I thought you drove a Dodge pickup??



Yeah, I think he is really confused, that's a picture of a Corvette, this is an escort!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> I just wanted to throw a big THANKS to _you know who_ for neg repping me for this thread..."one day you'll find out what real quality is" .....Thats just classy bro.



you are welcome


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

:looser:



Just Mow said:


> you are welcome


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, my name is Red and I am here to talk about saws.
You see I am but a wee young man and I have a fondness for junkers but it's okay cause I likes them.
I guess since nobody replies to my other worthless threads and they have found out who I truly am over at the corvette thread, I will start another useless thread here but do it a little different. 
I will act like I know what i'm talking about and maybe, just maybe, someone will reply. Since I includud my opinion (which is meaningless by the way) I am sure to get a rise out of a few of you.

Come on and blast me away. Afterall I am RED.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Hi, my name is Red and I am here to talk about saws.
> You see I am but a wee young man and I have a fondness for junkers but it's okay cause I likes them.
> I guess since nobody replies to my other worthless threads and they have found out who I truly am over at the corvette thread, I will start another useless thread here but do it a little different.
> I will act like I know what i'm talking about and maybe, just maybe, someone will reply. Since I includud my opinion (which is meaningless by the way) I am sure to get a rise out of a few of you.
> ...



Wow, you've really got me all figured out dont ya...

You really have no idea how far off you actually are, but that's okay.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Wow, you've really got me all figured out dont ya...
> 
> You really have no idea how far off you actually are, but that's okay.



This is thr Red that show's his face around here. If their is a different side then no, I have not seen it.


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 13, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> This is thr Red that show's his face around here. If their is a different side then no, I have not seen it.



Talk about hitting the nail on the head...


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Talk about hitting the nail on the head...



Has anyone else seen the other side


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 13, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Has anyone else seen the other side



His shrink probably has.


----------



## Slamm (Jan 13, 2008)

He is living in an world of imagination and he is the center of that imaginative world, let us not mess things up for him, LOL. Just play along.

So Red, how many hot babes do you pick up a week with your Vette? You must be the envy of everyone who knows you.

You probably made so much money last year working on crappy Stihl saws that you can now retire for life what will you do with your time?

How many large redwoods have you cut down there in Florida, with your 18" bars?

What? You are on call for emergency cutting services for the Florida Conservation Department because of your own personal and extensive line of quality and reliable chainsaws and infinate skill and experience with their operation.

Man you are amazing,

My hero, Red,

Sam


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 13, 2008)

Slamm said:


> He is living in an world of imagination and he is the center of that imaginative world, let us not mess things up for him, LOL. Just play along.
> 
> So Red, how many hot babes do you pick up a week with your Vette? You must be the envy of everyone who knows you.
> 
> ...



I knew that smeone else knew him.


----------



## turbo (Jan 13, 2008)

I dont have a 1000 post on here or any thing,but I have cut wood most of my life and it doesn't take long to to find out who is wet behind the ears around here and is just seeking att; not the att Iwould want but you got a lot of hits on this thread.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 14, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Aged MX2T in my case......
> .


Speaking of MX2T how did it come out in the morning? I suppose since its synthetic...you don't get any dry farts .


----------



## Slamm (Jan 14, 2008)

> I dont have a 1000 post on here or any thing,but I have cut wood most of my life and it doesn't take long to to find out who is wet behind the ears around here and is just seeking att; not the att Iwould want but you got a lot of hits on this thread.


I don't know that the quantity of posts you have or don't have has much if anything to do with spotting BS when it comes to this line of work and tools. What matters is that you have the years of experience and knowlege to reinforce the fact that RED is speaking out of his A$$.

So one post or 100,000, BS is BS.

Sam


----------



## huskydave (Jan 14, 2008)

Simple to clear your name take a pic of the 028 and it's serial number. If you can't do that I assume everyone is right.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Omfg*

Are we still on this topic??? Holy chit...


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 14, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Are we still on this topic??? Holy chit...



Not only that, They just sent Red on a goose chase for an 028AV to get pic's and serial numbers.


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 14, 2008)

Red How can you accuse Stihl of making a crappy saw. My MS170 has to be one of the highest quality saws I've ever seen. Steve


----------



## wanab (Jan 14, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Are we still on this topic??? Holy chit...




amazing!

we have talked about everything but what we got for Christmas 4 years ago.

everything you can say about the topic was covered in the first post.


----------



## Log Splitter (Jan 14, 2008)

I hate to keep feeding the beast here, but...

Red, as an owner of a Stihl MS 270, I have a stake in what you've posted about the 280. 

You say it dies at idle, best its ever done is 15 or so pulls to start, and now won't run at all. Additionally, the recoil is broken on the starter.

So since you started the post, you should tell us what it took to get the saw running properly, so that users of similar saws like myself can find out what we might expect to have happen to our saws. 

Otherwise, why bother to post? Unless, as most of us suspect, there is no 280 on your bench and you simply started a BS thread to bash Stihl. You can, of course, gain back some credibility by posting the serial number of the 280 on your bench.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> I just wanted to throw a big THANKS to _you know who_ for neg repping me for this thread..."one day you'll find out what real quality is" .....Thats just classy bro.




Thanks for the idea - I will consider it!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 14, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Thanks for the idea - I will consider it!



I thought I was the only one thinkin' of it too....:spam: 

Red for Red eh?


----------



## roaddog (Jan 14, 2008)

ciscoguy01 said:


> Isn't that one of those old junk 80's vettes with the V6 when they had like 180hp??? hehehehehehehehehe...
> 
> Might as well buy a V6 mustang, hehehehehehehehe.



The only vettes that had 6 cylinder engines were the '53 and '54 and they were i6.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 14, 2008)

Poley4 said:


> Yeah, I think he is really confused, that's a picture of a Corvette, this is an escort!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


Hey now quit picking on the escorts . My wife had an escort when I met her....being broke college students it was a good fit with its up to 41mpg. We drove it up until 2 years ago. She bought it when she was in highschool with 36k on it for around 5k. It had 220k on it when we ended up selling it and the only things that had ever been changed on it were maintenance items: tires, cv shafts, front pads, 2 clutches, struts, 1 alternator, 1 timing belt, serpentine belts, battery, oil, and plugs. Not a bad overall investment imo.


----------



## Poley4 (Jan 14, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Hey now quit picking on the escorts . My wife had an escort when I met her....being broke college students it was a good fit with its up to 41mpg. We drove it up until 2 years ago. She bought it when she was in highschool with 36k on it for around 5k. It had 220k on it when we ended up selling it and the only things that had ever been changed on it were maintenance items: tires, cv shafts, front pads, 2 clutches, struts, 1 alternator, 1 timing belt, serpentine belts, battery, oil, and plugs. Not a bad overall investment imo.



I wasn't in any way picking on Escorts. I just thought it was funny that Red called his Corvette "my escort". I'm am sure he won't get that many trouble free miles out of his Vette, especially if he is turning the wrenches on it.


----------



## ford832 (Jan 14, 2008)

Poley4 said:


> I wasn't in any way picking on Escorts. I just thought it was funny that Red called his Corvette "my escort". I'm am sure he won't get that many trouble free miles out of his Vette, especially if he is turning the wrenches on it.




To each his own and I've never cared what anyone drove,or for that matter,what I drove myself....but.......up here at least,it seems whenever you see a red mid 80's vette generally driver and passenger both are guys with bleach blonde gelled hair,ear rings in both ears,gold chains.and have "love shack" blasting in the cd player.What this means,if anything,I'm not sure-simply an observation


----------



## ralawler (Jan 14, 2008)

I just ate a phillk steak and cheese from the sawmill cafe, order of onion rings large glass of sweet tea. man it was good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 14, 2008)

okay, I had a few minutes to give the 280 this afternoon.

First things first I had to remove the recoil to fix that.

T-27 on the brake handle, 2 T27' on the bottom of the recoil, 1 in the front, 1 towards the back.l

To my surprise...all plastic under there..

It seems he pulled it enough times to MELT the plastic spool to the plastic post protruding from the plastic recoil cover. Wasnt smooth at all, and oil didnt help. I took off the, I recall T-15 Torx scre from the middle of the spool, which also took off the spring butterfly clip, letting me remove the pawls. I also removed the littler shim at this point.

I unwound the rope, to take all tension off the spring. Then carefully pulled the spool off...it was on there very tight.

I figured the only way to get a good clean surface was to either replace the whole recoil, or....use a little lapping compound. I put a dab on the post, and put the spool on, gave it 15-20 good turns back and forth, pulled it, cleaned all the compound off, and put on some graphite lube. 100% improved! It recoils smoothly and pulls easily.

I knew he had been doing some serious pulling here..and I noticed some moisture around the exhaust outlet, so I figured it's either flooded, or it's a spark problem.

Pulled the top cover, 2 screws, T-27, one in the back on the right, one towards the front on the left. 

Removed the plug wire, and plug. Turned it over, pulled the rope, and some mist did come out but nothing major. I took a look down the plug hole and the bore looked okay on the exhaust side. I put a spark tester on it...no love. Not a touch of spark. I put the plug on it, and grounded it..no spark at all.

I pulled the little ground connector off the top of the coil, and nothing changed.

So first and foremost, it needs a coil.

I did give it a good looking at, and besides the motor, top handle...I havent seen metal yet on the case. The recoil, bar cover, rear handle, and the CASE appear to be plastic. It looks to be setup the same as the Echo CS-400. Metal engine, sitting in a plastic case.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 14, 2008)

Wait!!!! That last post made sense!!


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 14, 2008)

ford832 said:


> To each his own and I've never cared what anyone drove,or for that matter,what I drove myself....but.......up here at least,it seems whenever you see a red mid 80's vette generally driver and passenger both are guys with bleach blonde gelled hair,ear rings in both ears,gold chains.and have "love shack" blasting in the cd player.What this means,if anything,I'm not sure-simply an observation




Stop hanging around Gay bars...:monkey:


----------



## Peacock (Jan 14, 2008)

Trust me, the case is mag. I just had mine apart.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 14, 2008)

Poley4 said:


> I wasn't in any way picking on Escorts. I just thought it was funny that Red called his Corvette "my escort". I'm am sure he won't get that many trouble free miles out of his Vette, especially if he is turning the wrenches on it.



The n00b said I drove an escort...so I showed him "my escort".

To be 23 years old, and have 150,000 miles on it, It's still my Daily Driver and it gets awesome fuel economy and starts on the coldest mornings and stays cool on the Hottest, most humid summer days.

Only problem with it seems to be the #8 cylinder has a ring problem and uses some oil. Other cylinders, I pull the plugs and they are tan and clean. But ol number 8 has some fouling on it, if it goes too long it will eventually foul out. Takes a while, and a ton of idling to do, but it has happened. Starts out as a intermittent miss over 5,000, then gradually gets lower.

Pull the plug, wire wheel it, put it back in, 3 minutes and it's as good as new. 

Sadly the car isnt worth the money it would take to pull the engine, heads, and replace the rings, which Im pretty sure is the problem.

Doesnt use alot of oil though, maybe a quart and a half over 4000 miles.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 14, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> So first and foremost, it needs a coil.
> 
> I did give it a good looking at, and besides the motor, top handle...I havent seen metal yet on the case. The recoil, bar cover, rear handle, and the CASE appear to be plastic. It looks to be setup the same as the Echo CS-400. Metal engine, sitting in a plastic case.




It's not a metal engine in a plastic case... you have the IPL I posted... check it out.

And.. if it is a coil, the stihl dealer will fix it under warranty - 5 years on the coil... can you??


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 14, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's not a metal engine in a plastic case... you have the IPL I posted... check it out.
> 
> And.. if it is a coil, the stihl dealer will fix it under warranty - 5 years o the coil... can you??



He didnt take it to the Dealer for a Reason. The dealer betrayed him, so they dotn get his business.

Ill replace the coil, I know another dealer I get parts from.

obtw...only 5 years...L 0 L

-------

If it has a metal case, it must be pretty well tucked away, even though I didnt look too hard, I didnt see it.

Saw is 3 years old, still has the sticker on the front that has numbers and stuff on it, like "SAW-MS-280"...No derbris anywhere under the covers, thing is as clean as a whistle. Original bar and chain...and the coil is already dead.

Darn shame.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 14, 2008)

Poley4 said:


> I wasn't in any way picking on Escorts. I just thought it was funny that Red called his Corvette "my escort". I'm am sure he won't get that many trouble free miles out of his Vette, especially if he is turning the wrenches on it.


yeah I knew you weren't...i was just sharing my personal experience with them in case anyone cared .


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 14, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> You are saying that the plasticy one has to be a TS-400 then, right?



There's an updated version of the TS-350, the TS-360. It has the same basic engine as the TS-350 and 08S, but the exterior is completely different and people often mistake it for being a different animal than the TS-350.


----------



## prufrock (Jan 14, 2008)

Poulan Wild Thing (42cc-18") *the panty dropper*

???

if this is what this poor kid is hoping will get the gulfcoast girls to drop their drawers, there is no wonder he's got his "wild thang" all "red" from "poulan" on it. anywhere other than in the inbred pensacola panhandle the saw in question is more commonly known as "the pecker dropper" when otherwise healthy men would rather "loose wood" than touch such a morphadite tool.


----------



## Wood Junkie (Jan 14, 2008)

prufrock said:


> Poulan Wild Thing (42cc-18") *the panty dropper*
> 
> ???
> 
> if this is what this poor kid is hoping will get the gulfcoast girls to drop their drawers, there is no wonder he's got his "wild thang" all "red" from "poulan" on it. anywhere other than in the inbred pensacola panhandle the saw in question is more commonly known as "the pecker dropper" when otherwise healthy men would rather "loose wood" than touch such a morphadite tool.



LMAO....it was worth 18 pages of BS to read that.....very funny


----------



## Mike mandry (Jan 14, 2008)

Wood Junkie said:


> LMAO....it was worth 18 pages of BS to read that.....very funny



+ 100 & his first post to boot

Welcome to A/S


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 14, 2008)

rep for that one lololol


----------



## parrisw (Jan 15, 2008)

Corvette, I think he might have misspelled it. 

I really think he meant Chevette.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 15, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> It's not a metal engine in a plastic case... you have the IPL I posted... check it out.
> 
> And.. if it is a coil, the stihl dealer will fix it under warranty - 5 years o the coil... can you??



He probably mis-diagnosed it anyway

And Red, this 5yr warranty that your beloved Echo co. gives is with just cause, you see it won't cost them a thing because the saw will never last that long.:jawdrop:


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 15, 2008)

Wood Junkie said:


> LMAO....it was worth 18 pages of BS to read that.....very funny



I think it's just Sh****rs Full. But that is a great saying. I said exactly that one day when the mother-in-law pulled in the drive as I had our crapper on the front deck digging out my wife's wedding rings. LMAO all day long. She already thought we were Rednecks anyway, I just couldn't resist. opcorn:


----------



## Lignum (Jan 15, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> okay, I had a few minutes to give the 280 this afternoon.
> 
> First things first I had to remove the recoil to fix that.
> 
> ...






Perhaps you could take you knuckle and rap in its case, and see what sound it makes? On any of my saws you can spot the magnesium crank case from 10 feet away. The plastic welds kind of give it away. So outside of the Torx sizes, have you noticed anything obvious that would help in detecting what is wrong?


----------



## Lignum (Jan 15, 2008)

prufrock said:


> Poulan Wild Thing (42cc-18") *the panty dropper*
> 
> ???
> 
> if this is what this poor kid is hoping will get the gulfcoast girls to drop their drawers, there is no wonder he's got his "wild thang" all "red" from "poulan" on it. anywhere other than in the inbred pensacola panhandle the saw in question is more commonly known as "the pecker dropper" when otherwise healthy men would rather "loose wood" than touch such a morphadite tool.




The wife and I were watching an episode of flip this house and it was an episode of the Montelongo's, and they had to tear out something like a tree, or shrubbery, and the owner of the outfit was laughing at the guys working and decided to pull out a 'Mans Saw", the 'Wild Thing'. I smirked, and my wife looked at me and said, " Isn't that the saw you said is a joke? ", I smiled and said, " yup, not unless I found it along the side of the highway would I ever use it".


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 15, 2008)

*yeah,those old volvos were great.*



RED-85-Z51 said:


> It's a 1990 740 Turbo with 150K on the odo.
> 
> Has a NEW, Garrett Turbo, about 9 miles put on it.
> All new interior, new upolstery, new Sunroof, new door panels (need to be dyed from light burgundy to darkburgundy to match the rest of the interior).
> ...



the new ones don't impress me much.seems like as soon as an auto manufacturer goes after the soccer mom crowd,it's over.yuppies ruin everything.if they can't screw it or eat it,they break it.especially society.


----------



## WRW (Jan 15, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> The n00b said I drove an escort...so I showed him "my escort".
> 
> To be 23 years old, and have 150,000 miles on it, It's still my Daily Driver and it gets awesome fuel economy and starts on the coldest mornings and stays cool on the Hottest, most humid summer days.
> 
> ...



Fouling at idle sounds like a valve seal...a simple and cheap fix and the problem is gone. Check the compression to rule out rings.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 15, 2008)

hornett22 said:


> the new ones don't impress me much.seems like as soon as an auto manufacturer goes after the soccer mom crowd,it's over.yuppies ruin everything.if they can't screw it or eat it,they break it.especially society.



The new ones have to be Turbo'd to make any power, then Volvo goes and limits the boost to some idiotic PSI, like 5psi...The internals cant take anymore.... 

The Quality and safety is still there...but give me a Rear wheel Drive, Turbo Charged 2.3L I-4 over any honda, Toyota or Nissan any day of the week!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 15, 2008)

WRW said:


> Fouling at idle sounds like a valve seal...a simple and cheap fix and the problem is gone. Check the compression to rule out rings.



Yep, rotten valve seals. May be the originals. A leak down tester would tell ya(burnt valve/rings), if he knows how to use one.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 15, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> The new ones have to be Turbo'd to make any power, then Volvo goes and limits the boost to some idiotic PSI, like 5psi...The internals cant take anymore....
> 
> The Quality and safety is still there...but give me a Rear wheel Drive, Turbo Charged 2.3L I-4 *over any honda, Toyota or Nissan any day of the week*!



LOL, you must be joking. A turbo volvo lasting like a yota or Nissan? LOL!!


----------



## vegaome (Jan 15, 2008)

Fella's, Red,

Maybe I missed it, but what happened to the 280? Is it fixed?

v/r

Mike


----------



## Log Splitter (Jan 15, 2008)

vegaome said:


> Fella's, Red,
> 
> Maybe I missed it, but what happened to the 280? Is it fixed?
> 
> ...



Red's got the starter recoil problem resolved. Now it seems the saw does not have any spark. New coil is going in next. It's only Tuesday, stay patient.


----------



## wanab (Jan 15, 2008)

LoL!

my stihl dealer would have had the saw ready by noon.

no charge.




:sword:


----------



## jhellwig (Jan 15, 2008)

So why in the hell is he paying you to work on it?


----------



## ford832 (Jan 15, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Stop hanging around Gay bars...:monkey:



Geez red,my post never said anything about gay bars.One could only assume then that's where you got yours.10 Bucks says the "wild thing" was in the back seat.(yeah,I know they don't but it just sounded right)


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 15, 2008)

Unclean unclean unclean


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 15, 2008)

I must have some uber rare MS-280 here, because for the life of me I cant find metal on the case anywhere....

Maybe it was a prototype saw? Maybe a test mule that slipped through and got sold?

I poked and prodded all around the case, under the AV cradle, no metallic sounds..just the lifeless thud of plastic. The case behind the flywheel, the part that surrounds the flywheel, is plastic.

We are at a standstill on the coil....Dealer confirmed it has a lifetime warranty, and we want to get the best deal for the customer..just trying to figure it out.

I pulled the coil and sanded the legs of the armature, no change...I had to try.


At least he has a good saw to use if he has any cutting to get done...*runs*


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 15, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> I poked and prodded all around the case, under the AV cradle, no metallic sounds..just the lifeless thud of plastic. The case behind the flywheel, the part that surrounds the flywheel, is plastic.
> We are at a standstill on the coil....Dealer confirmed it has a lifetime warranty, and we want to get the best deal for the customer..just trying to figure it out.



I assume you are working with another dealer than the one he took the 280 to? I don't see a real Stihl dealer giving a "claimed" saw tech a part to put on under warranty....


----------



## Sethro (Jan 15, 2008)

> Without a doubt, the crappiest STIHL ever produced...


 Their dealers!! I don't think "deal" describes them to good. More like a used car salesman is better. Because no matter how may of thousands of dollars you spend there you never get a deal. in my area anyway


----------



## Woodie (Jan 15, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> The new ones have to be Turbo'd to make any power, then Volvo goes and limits the boost to some idiotic PSI, like 5psi...The internals cant take anymore....



Wrong. You're talking about the light-pressure turbo only, and it is not limited because the "internals cant take anymore." The very same engine, with no modifications, is also available with a high-pressure turbo. The difference is that the light-pressure turbo was designed to come on at low RPMs so as to virtually eliminate turbo lag, which it effectively does. The high pressure turbo produces significantly more power, but due to its high pressure it is far more peaky and performance-oriented.




RED-85-Z51 said:


> The Quality and safety is still there...but give me a Rear wheel Drive, Turbo Charged 2.3L I-4 over any honda, Toyota or Nissan any day of the week!



Which would get its headlights sucked out by the AWD S60R, which came from the factory with just shy of 15 psi of smack-down.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmm, I think turbo lag may be my problem. . .


----------



## Woodie (Jan 15, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Okay newbie...Here is a Pic of my ESCORT...




Does that 3 make it go faster?


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 15, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Does that 3 make it go faster?



No, but the 88 on the other side does!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 15, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> I must have some uber rare MS-280 here, because for the life of me I cant find metal on the case anywhere....
> 
> Maybe it was a prototype saw? Maybe a test mule that slipped through and got sold?
> 
> ...





Lifetime waranty of coil??? not if made after 2003... 5 years, but it's still covered. MSRP -$64.

Check your ground connection to the engine Metal. No ground - no spark.


----------



## adkranger (Jan 15, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Lifetime waranty of coil??? not if made after 2003... 5 years, but it's still covered. MSRP -$64.
> 
> Check your ground connection to the engine Metal. No ground - no spark.



But it doesn't have engine "Metal" according to our hero tech............

Maybe that's the problem here.........this obscure, one-of-a kind, slipped through the cracks plastic-cased MS280???? 


Tommie, what the he11 is going on at VA Beach??


I can't believe I read this thread, I feel dumber by the minute.....................................

 :monkey:


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 16, 2008)

*grounding problem solved*

Alright, I've got it. I'm sure this is it. You have to be holding on to the spark plug wire while cranking it over. That way the ground connection will be made though you. Just hold the wire and pull like Hel*. Oh and to test the coil it works better if you have the spark plug removed. Less resistence. but make sure it's atleast 32 degree's cause electricity can freeze at cold tempera tures. :bang:


----------



## Lignum (Jan 16, 2008)

cmetalbend said:


> Alright, I've got it. I'm sure this is it. You have to be holding on to the spark plug wire while cranking it over. That way the ground connection will be made though you. Just hold the wire and pull like Hel*. Oh and to test the coil it works better if you have the spark plug removed. Less resistence. but make sure it's atleast 32 degree's cause electricity can freeze at cold tempera tures. :bang:



It works better if you have a buddy hold the wire because of safety's sake. A good firm grip will work the best.


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Red Maybe someone stuck a MS280 label on a MS170. That would explain crappy. Steve


----------



## Erick (Jan 16, 2008)

Red Red Red, boy I remember the days when I used to know everything.....those were good times.

Ignorance truly is bliss, enjoy my friend.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 16, 2008)

Woodie said:


> Wrong. You're talking about the light-pressure turbo only, and it is not limited because the "internals cant take anymore." The very same engine, with no modifications, is also available with a high-pressure turbo. The difference is that the light-pressure turbo was designed to come on at low RPMs so as to virtually eliminate turbo lag, which it effectively does. The high pressure turbo produces significantly more power, but due to its high pressure it is far more peaky and performance-oriented.
> 
> .....



Sort of right, but the turbo lag isn't much to speak of on the high-pressure ones either....


----------



## Log Splitter (Jan 16, 2008)

Red, did you get the coil installed yet?


----------



## adkranger (Jan 16, 2008)

Log Splitter said:


> Red, did you get the coil installed yet?



Maybe he's still testing it with the previously recommended cmetalbend method........................................................






....................................hopefully it didn't have a fuel leak too.


----------



## Woodie (Jan 16, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Sort of right, but the turbo lag isn't much to speak of on the high-pressure ones either....



No SORT OF RIGHT TO IT! Remember, when you're talking about Volvo, you're on MY turf now!!!


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 16, 2008)

*my volvo 740 turbo had 200k on it when i sold it.*



2000ssm6 said:


> LOL, you must be joking. A turbo volvo lasting like a yota or Nissan? LOL!!



still pulled strong.it was a great car.it was not a toyota though.toyota makes the best as far as i am concerned.sad thing is,in the US we get the bottom end toyotas and their still better than anything out there.trucks over half ton got to GM though.hope they don't go out of business.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 16, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Lifetime waranty of coil??? not if made after 2003... 5 years, but it's still covered. MSRP -$64.



Hmm, could that be the real reason the guy didn't take it to a dealer?


----------



## Lignum (Jan 17, 2008)

Do we need a Search Warrant to find Red?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 17, 2008)

na.. any of the existing warrants will work:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Peacock (Jan 17, 2008)

hornett22 said:


> still pulled strong.it was a great car.it was not a toyota though.toyota makes the best as far as i am concerned.sad thing is,in the US we get the bottom end toyotas and their still better than anything out there.trucks over half ton got to GM though.hope they don't go out of business.



Ever worked on a Toyota sludge master V6?

Working in auto repair, Toyota doesn't impress me. They don't make an engine that compares to Honda for longevity.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 17, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> No, but the 88 on the other side does!



Does 88 have something to do with
pianos, and other side.....Barry Manilo...OH unclean .......unclean!!!!
Run away...Run away.......


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 17, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Does 88 have something to do with
> pianos, and other side.....Barry Manilo...OH unclean .......unclean!!!!
> Run away...Run away.......



Nope...DALE JR. ALL THE WAY!!!!!

-------

Still got the thing, Dealer is looking to see exactly how old it is, like Lakeside said, after 2003, it only has a 5 year warranty.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 17, 2008)

fwiw, I had another MS-280 come in today for a Chain, and the onwer said it always worked fine, he said it was a finicky saw, and "HE WISHED IT HAD LESS PLASTIC " But he said he thought it was a good saw.

Was 3/8 an option on this saw?

The one today had a Stihl bar and chain, .325/0.50 chain.


----------



## wanab (Jan 17, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Was 3/8 an option on this saw?
> 
> The one today had a Stihl bar and chain, .325/0.50 chain.






the saw cant pull a .325 chain. what would it do with a 3/8?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jan 17, 2008)

wanab said:


> the saw cant pull a .325 chain. what would it do with a 3/8?



By a wanabe, need I say more


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 17, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> fwiw, I had another MS-280 come in today for a Chain, and the onwer said it always worked fine, he said it was a finicky saw, and "HE WISHED IT HAD LESS PLASTIC " But he said he thought it was a good saw.
> 
> Was 3/8 an option on this saw?
> 
> The one today had a Stihl bar and chain, .325/0.50 chain.



Red, all areas are different with their chain setup on the saws. It depends on what the distributor offers.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 17, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Red, all areas are different with their chain setup on the saws. It depends on what the distributor offers.


Are you sure it wasn't .325 .063?


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 17, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Are you sure it wasn't .325 .063?



positive..I read it on the bar, even measured it with Dial Calipers to double check. New chain fit right on.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 17, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> positive..I read it on the bar, even measured it with Dial Calipers to double check. New chain fit right on.


It was a stihl bar and chain?

I reread your post and you do say it was a stihl b&c. I highly doubt the saw came with a .325 .050 stihl bar and chain. I know the 260's come with .325 .063 or 3/8" .050 which is regional and I would suspect the 280 being the same way.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 17, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> It was a stihl bar and chain?



Was a Stihl BAR. The chain, I really didnt look...but it did have .325 etched on every cutter as I recall.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 17, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> It was a stihl bar and chain?
> 
> I reread your post and you do say it was a stihl b&c. I highly doubt the saw came with a .325 .050 stihl bar and chain. I know the 260's come with .325 .063 or 3/8" .050 which is regional and I would suspect the 280 being the same way.



The bar did NOT say "farmboss" on it, like the problematic MS-280 does, so Im pretty sure its not the original.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 17, 2008)

You may want to check the bar to make sure its not a .325 .063 bar. I just have a hard time believing it has a .325 .050 stihl b&c.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 17, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> You may want to check the bar to make sure its not a .325 .063 bar. I just have a hard time believing it has a .325 .050 stihl b&c.



I have never seen a OEM Stihl bar that was .325 in anything other than .063

Something new maybe ??





.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 17, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> You may want to check the bar to make sure its not a .325 .063 bar. I just have a hard time believing it has a .325 .050 stihl b&c.



The bar was still like new near the saw, I clearly read 0.050 next to the cross section of the bar symbol.

It was a 20" bar, 81DL, .325/0.050"


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok hmmm...


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 17, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> The bar did NOT say "farmboss" on it, like the problematic MS-280 does, so Im pretty sure its not the original.



You crack me up. The farmboss bar is on the 290 and the 280 has a wood boss bar on it. As far as being labeled as problamatic, I would say the problem stems from you being inept at repairing anything.


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 17, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> You crack me up. The farmboss bar is on the 290 and the 280 has a wood boss bar on it. As far as being labeled as problamatic, I would say the problem stems from you being inept at repairing anything.


Mow - Just out of curiosity...have you ever heard of dealers selling 280's with a .325 .50 b&c ?


----------



## musch (Jan 17, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Most dealers that I talk to you that sell timber saws say that the average lifespan is about one year irregardless of manufacturer.



That is exactly the same thing that a friend of mine who ran two tree crews said. One ran Stihls, one ran Huskys, they had about the same lifespan and annual budget.

That being said, when they burned them up, they usually didn't bother fixing em, because they had so many things wrong. They really abused the equipment, but hey, its a cost of doing business.

Husky and Stihl both have their pro line, and consumer grade saws. At the bottom end, I would bet the Stihl is a LITTLE bit better than the Husky, but not by much. 

In other words, I'd take a 170 over a 137, but probably more for the dealer support when the inevitable happens.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 17, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Mow - Just out of curiosity...have you ever heard of dealers selling 280's with a .325 .50 b&c ?



Not in Texas. It is only offered in .325 .063, but, it could be that the distributor in his area offers it with the set up that Red has.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 17, 2008)

musch said:


> That is exactly the same thing that a friend of mine who ran two tree crews said. One ran Stihls, one ran Huskys, they had about the same lifespan and annual budget.
> 
> That being said, when they burned them up, they usually didn't bother fixing em, because they had so many things wrong. They really abused the equipment, but hey, its a cost of doing business.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 18, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Mow - Just out of curiosity...have you ever heard of dealers selling 280's with a .325 .50 b&c ?



Not in Texas. It is only offered in .325 .063, but, it could be that the distributor in his area offers it with the set up that Red has.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 18, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> You crack me up. The farmboss bar is on the 290 and the 280 has a wood boss bar on it. As far as being labeled as problamatic, I would say the problem stems from you being inept at repairing anything.



That's what I thought, but it says FARM BOSS, and has the little dudes head next to it...NOT the head with the stocking hat, the more cowboy looking head.

It's problematic, the coil went out...causing problems for the Owner, why cant you comprehend this fact?


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 18, 2008)

*yes i worked on them.*



Peacock said:


> Ever worked on a Toyota sludge master V6?
> 
> Working in auto repair, Toyota doesn't impress me. They don't make an engine that compares to Honda for longevity.



toyota warrantied every one of them that i worked on.i also put a new long block in an 87 4runner with a 3.0 V6 when they had head gasket problems.truck had 227,000 miles on it.not a reman,a brand new factory long block.it had pitting around the coolant passages from being driven long after the gaskets failed.would the big three do that? you and i both know they wouldn't.no auto manufacturer is perfect but toyota stands behind their product better than any of the others.must be why they are out in front in sales right now.people remember that stuff.i worked in domestic dealerships and couldn't believe the BS they put people through over known common problems.


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 18, 2008)

*by the way.......*



hornett22 said:


> toyota warrantied every one of them that i worked on.i also put a new long block in an 87 4runner with a 3.0 V6 when they had head gasket problems.truck had 227,000 miles on it.not a reman,a brand new factory long block.it had pitting around the coolant passages from being driven long after the gaskets failed.would the big three do that? you and i both know they wouldn't.no auto manufacturer is perfect but toyota stands behind their product better than any of the others.must be why they are out in front in sales right now.people remember that stuff.i worked in domestic dealerships and couldn't believe the BS they put people through over known common problems.



the head gasket recall on the truck 3.0 V6s lasted 10 years!


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 18, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Not in Texas. It is only offered in .325 .063, but, it could be that the distributor in his area offers it with the set up that Red has.


Ok...if there are I guess that is news to me...I hadn't heard of it before. I've heard dealers selling saws outfitted with two different gauges of 3/8" (.050 and .063) dependant on region, but never two different gauges of the .325.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 18, 2008)

hornett22 said:


> toyota warrantied every one of them that i worked on.i also put a new long block in an 87 4runner with a 3.0 V6 when they had head gasket problems.truck had 227,000 miles on it.not a reman,a brand new factory long block.it had pitting around the coolant passages from being driven long after the gaskets failed.would the big three do that? you and i both know they wouldn't.no auto manufacturer is perfect but toyota stands behind their product better than any of the others.must be why they are out in front in sales right now.people remember that stuff.i worked in domestic dealerships and couldn't believe the BS they put people through over known common problems.



Gotta love that new Tundra though...

Tailgates that bust
Camshafts that snap
Beds with more movement than an N-Sync performance
Lets not forget the classic.."sludge"....


No Thanks...All DODGE for me.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 18, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Ok...if there are I guess that is news to me...I hadn't heard of it before. I've heard dealers selling saws outfitted with two different gauges of 3/8" (.050 and .063) dependant on region, but never two different gauges of the .325.



My fault, the 280's options are 3/8 .050 or 325 .063, It's late. OOPS


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 18, 2008)

Anybody thirsty?


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 18, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Anybody thirsty?



Why did you brew up a fresh pitcher of kool-aid?


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 18, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Why did you brew up a fresh pitcher of kool-aid?



Everybody like Koo Aid...and this is a STIHL thread, so I figured....


I like orange Kool-Aid...okay?


----------



## Wood Junkie (Jan 18, 2008)

.........Your a few links short of a full skip aren't ya?...!....?...tis ok, makes the world interesting eh?  Now I get it, that IS a self portrait,isn't it........


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 18, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Ok...if there are I guess that is news to me...I hadn't heard of it before. I've heard dealers selling saws outfitted with two different gauges of 3/8" (.050 and .063) dependant on region, but never two different gauges of the .325.



I''m pretty sure the 325 0.050 was Canada only... 063 is USA...


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2008)

04ultra said:


> I have never seen a OEM Stihl bar that was .325 in anything other than .063
> 
> Something new maybe ??
> 
> ...




The shorter ones are .058 here - the longer ones .063......  

....just to confuse us, maybe....


----------



## Peacock (Jan 18, 2008)

hornett22 said:


> toyota warrantied every one of them that i worked on.i also put a new long block in an 87 4runner with a 3.0 V6 when they had head gasket problems.truck had 227,000 miles on it.not a reman,a brand new factory long block.it had pitting around the coolant passages from being driven long after the gaskets failed.would the big three do that? you and i both know they wouldn't.no auto manufacturer is perfect but toyota stands behind their product better than any of the others.must be why they are out in front in sales right now.people remember that stuff.i worked in domestic dealerships and couldn't believe the BS they put people through over known common problems.



I agree that Toyota stands behind their stuff. I also agree that they also build some high quality stuff. If that was a Honda engine it wouldn't have had that problem in the first place. Toyota's Aisin Warner transmissions are bulletproof for the most part. With the exception of the Tundra and Camry six-speeds.

GM extended the warranty to 200k on the Duramax.


----------



## jhellwig (Jan 21, 2008)

It the dumb saw fixed yet?


----------



## adkranger (Jan 21, 2008)

jhellwig said:


> It the dumb saw fixed yet?



+1




I think the Great-RED-Sawyer is busy drinking "Koo-Aid" (sic)....................





.............................or maybe he's in the head getting rid of it.:monkey:


----------



## vapnut257 (Jan 21, 2008)

I just sat here and read through this whole thread. That makes me feel stupid or something. But for some reason, I just can't stop laughing. I think it's because 'ol RED is playing you guys like a cheap set of playing cards.... I just can't stop laughing!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 21, 2008)

vapnut257 said:


> I just sat here and read through this whole thread. That makes me feel stupid or something. But for some reason, I just can't stop laughing. *I think it's because 'ol RED is playing you guys like a cheap set of playing cards*.... I just can't stop laughing!



I agree 100% and then some! Red enjoys his games!  :spam:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd sure like to think so, but... sometimes I'm not so sure...


----------



## parrisw (Jan 21, 2008)

Where the heck is he, I demand an update!!


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 21, 2008)

parrisw said:


> Where the heck is he, I demand an update!!



Be careful what you ask for...unless, you're just a glutton for punishment!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 21, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Be careful what you ask for...unless, you're just a glutton for punishment!



Yes I'am


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is your update.

The dealer hasnt gotten back with me on rather or not it will be a warranty repair, or if he can get me a coil, or if he "has" to do it.

Still sitting in a box under the bench....


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jan 21, 2008)

I must be the only one reading other threads. Does anyone think that the crappiest saw by Stihl has a carb that Husky just copied is funny? I mean this 280 is crap and must have a crappy intake and carb. Why would another maker copy a crappy part?

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## WRW (Jan 21, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Here is your update.
> 
> The dealer hasnt gotten back with me on rather or not it will be a warranty repair, or if he can get me a coil, or if he "has" to do it.
> 
> Still sitting in a box under the bench....



While you are sitting under the bench, why don't you repair that oil burner?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 21, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Here is your update.
> 
> The dealer hasnt gotten back with me on rather or not it will be a warranty repair, or if he can get me a coil, or if he "has" to do it.
> 
> Still sitting in a box under the bench....



yep... you are doing the right thing for the customer:monkey:


----------



## bcorradi (Jan 21, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Here is your update.
> 
> The dealer hasnt gotten back with me on rather or not it will be a warranty repair, or if he can get me a coil, or if he "has" to do it.
> 
> Still sitting in a box under the bench....


Thats the saw with the .325 .050 stihl bar and chain on it right? Must have came from Canada EH?


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 21, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Thats the saw with the .325 .050 stihl bar and chain on it right? Must have came from Canada EH?



No that's another saw. It just came in for chain,


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey RED - post the serial number. We can tell you if it's eligible for waranty or not in a heartbeat!


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 21, 2008)

WRW said:


> While you are sitting under the bench, why don't you repair that oil burner?



LOL

I did put a non-fouler on my car today...cleaning ol #8 gets old in 30* temps..

Non-foulers....The first step to admitting you have a problem.  

Cant wait to get an LT4


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 21, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey RED - post the serial number. We can tell you if it's eligible for waranty or not in a heartbeat!



I know it's eleigible...He said he got it after Ivan, that was September 2004. It's 2008 now, 5 year warranty should be good till Late 2009.

But the dealer says he has to run the Serial. He has the info, just hasnt gotten back with me. Heck, he may have already ordered the coil...who knows?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 21, 2008)

So long as it's registered, or he has proof of purchase, and if he's the orignal owner.

Meet that and any dealer can hand you a coil in exchange for the old one, if they want to..


Oh.. you recoil issue - check the screw on the post for the correct size. A few in 2004 were wrong (too large) and caused binding.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 21, 2008)

Lake, when you get done with helping him, he might be able to fix something.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 21, 2008)

I hate seeing a realy nice saw going to waste.


----------



## Just Mow (Jan 21, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> I hate seeing a realy nice saw going to waste.



Makes sense. Nice of you to help the extremely needy


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jan 22, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Be careful what you ask for...unless, you're just a glutton for punishment!



Man! Everytime I look you have bought another saw! Pretty soon you'll have a line-up as impressive as Red's. I can only get one more so I decided to get a 660. I really like all my saws but would like one that's the best in it's class. Congrats on your Dolmars, you're making me jealous.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 22, 2008)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Man! Everytime I look you have bought another saw! *Pretty soon you'll have a line-up as impressive as Red's.* I can only get one more so I decided to get a 660. I really like all my saws but would like one that's the best in it's class. Congrats on your Dolmars, you're making me jealous.



I'm gonna get you for that one! LOL!


----------



## Last Minute (Jan 27, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> I dont doubt I can fix it, It's not even broken in yet.
> 
> The 180 is pretty crappy, but it's smaller and cheaper, so It gets to slide. My 018C seems to be a decent saw at best, never got it to run with the bad bearings and seals...but it did seem to be built better than this MS-280.
> 
> ...



Maybe its the person fixing them and not the saws them self. I have two regular 280s and I'd put them both up against any comparable saw you got:censored:khead


----------



## spacemule (Jan 27, 2008)

Last Minute said:


> Maybe its the person fixing them and not the saws them self. I have two regular 280s and I'd put them both up against any comparable saw you got:censored:khead



Ah, is the little Stihl man getting upset?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 27, 2008)

4 days of posts got deleted?


----------



## spacemule (Jan 27, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> 4 days of posts got deleted?



I couldn't tell--they all run together pretty quick around here.


----------



## stihltech (Jan 27, 2008)

*customer service*

What this tech needs to learn is that berating a customer's equipment will get you less customers. They bring the equipment in for repair, not to be told how bad it is. It will come back to bite you. Been there, done that in my younger days.

Fix the saw.opcorn:


----------



## super3 (Jan 27, 2008)

. So outside of the Torx sizes, have you noticed anything obvious that would help in detecting what is wrong?[/QUOTE]

LMAO!!!


----------



## super3 (Jan 27, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Actually when I got the Vette, My dad had a 1967 Thunderbird Landau (Tudor), and a 1996 Cadillac Sedan Deville. I learned to drive in the Ford, but at 10mpg, it wasnt feasable. He wanted to give it to me, but I knew I couldnt have afforded to put gas in it, and Go to High School. So I found and got the Vette instead. 30mpg on the highway, yet runs to 60 in 5.5s.
> 
> Later that year I was driving the Tbird to school one day because the vette was getting an alternator installed, and some punk smashed into the back of me, tore the Pristine Tbird up. Car only had about 60K original miles. Kid runs into me, then jumps out and takes the joint out of his mouth and yells "Why the **** did you stop" I replied "I wasnt even moving, this is a stop sign...





Couldn't afford gas for the ford so you bought a vette. HMMMMM


----------



## super3 (Jan 27, 2008)

I knew he had been doing some serious pulling here..and I noticed some moisture around the exhaust outlet, so I figured it's either flooded, or it's a spark problem.

[/QUOTE]



Been sitting for two says and there is STILL "moisture" in exhaust.Must have been REALLY flooded.
Probably that different gas down there,ours dries up here pretty fast!


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 27, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> 4 days of posts got deleted?



hmmm...


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 2, 2008)

stihltech said:


> What this tech needs to learn is that berating a customer's equipment will get you less customers. They bring the equipment in for repair, not to be told how bad it is. It will come back to bite you. Been there, done that in my younger days.
> 
> Fix the saw.opcorn:



You should read the thread...he berated it long before I got a chance to.

For all you that asked for closure...I got the coil this morning, bolted it on, and after some coaxing, it cranked and ran okay. Customer came in and the first thing he said to me was....

"You got that peice of *hit running?"

He said that it didnt run this good when he got it from the dealer....


So that's it...problem was poor QC from Stihl resulting in a defective coil being installed on a saw.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Feb 2, 2008)

Red, after all the hooplah and name bashing...you had to re-install a coil....geez! I guess you had your fun? :bang:


----------



## Sethro (Feb 2, 2008)

> Without a doubt, the crappiest STIHL ever produced...


280 Strawboss


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 3, 2008)

John Dolmar said:


> 280 Strawboss



"MS-280 Wood Turd"


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 3, 2008)

OLY-JIM said:


> Red, after all the hooplah and name bashing...you had to re-install a coil....geez! I guess you had your fun? :bang:



Yeah, red is a big time mechanic...


----------



## Sethro (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, I reckon Red is about to make an appearance and #####h slap ya!


----------



## turbo (Feb 3, 2008)

Lotta diff twixt a mech and a parts changer


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 3, 2008)

turbo said:


> Lotta diff twixt a mech and a parts changer



Red, parts changer extroidinaire


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 3, 2008)

turbo said:


> Lotta diff twixt a mech and a parts changer



And I suppose you would have just fixed the defective coil right?

The problem was a bad coil, the solution was to replace the coil...any questions?


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 3, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> Red, parts changer extroidinaire



Think about what you are saying here mow...think of the common saw related problems, and how they are fixed.

Gummed up carb-* install* a kit and clean carb.

air filter trashed- *replace* filter element

Bar worn out- *replace* bar

spur or rim worn out- *replace* with new drum/spur or new Rim.

Piston galled to cylinder-* replace* piston and rings/ repair cylidner if possible.

Bar oiler not function, not caused by a clog- *replace* broken/worn oil pump parts.

Coil not producing spark- *replace* coil.

-----------
When it comes down to it, that's what we do. Take a peice of equipment that is NOT working. Look for clues, and run tests to efficiently determine what may or may not be causing the problem, THEN *replace* the failed parts.

yes, there are repairs that dont involve replacement...like sharpening chains, tuning the carb, cleaning an air filter,


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, 25 pages and 378 posts for a coil? I'm glad it wasn't something big & complicated. 

 


.


----------



## Lignum (Feb 3, 2008)

Dude, this thread was like sitting around on Thanksgiving day listening to your relatives argue over what kind shampoo make their head tingle. In so far as the claims of the 280 being the crappiest saw made, a simple fix like a coil is a huge let down. I am no small engine mechanic, but any Joe could go through the simple steps of figuring this out. To make such bold a bold statement as the header of this thread, a huge fix, or finding out of a design flaw would have been adequate. A seized piston, squirrels stuffed acorns in the breather, hell anything but a coil...


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 3, 2008)

Lignum said:


> Dude, this thread was like sitting around on Thanksgiving day listening to your relatives argue over what kind shampoo make their head tingle. In so far as the claims of the 280 being the crappiest saw made, a simple fix like a coil is a huge let down. I am no small engine mechanic, but any Joe could go through the simple steps of figuring this out. To make such bold a bold statement as the header of this thread, a huge fix, or finding out of a design flaw would have been adequate. A seized piston, squirrels stuffed acorns in the breather, hell anything but a coil...



The only thing I had to go by when I made this thread was the customers complaint that it never worked right.

It's still all flimsy feeling...


----------



## Lignum (Feb 3, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> The only thing I had to go by when I made this thread was the customers complaint that it never worked right.
> 
> It's still all flimsy feeling...



Red, I do not know you from Adam. I am not attacking your character or intelligence, or methods. The point to what I wrote was that a huge statement like that should have huge repairs. Kind of anti-climatic.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 3, 2008)

After all of that it was just a coil! 
LAME


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2008)

What irks me is that it took from sometime on the 12th of last month till now tofigure out it has no spark. 

I think a case leak was the figured problem to begin.

It had no spark.

How much an hour to troubleshoot.

And it had no spark.

And somebody has no use of their saw this while.

Did I mention it had no spark.

Is that number 234 or 472 on the "List of things to check"?

Well maybe some one else will get tired of waiting for his saw and pick it up,

and take it to a repair shop.

People that can't troubleshoot, they shouldn't.


----------



## Log Splitter (Feb 3, 2008)

Sure am glad I read through this whole thread. If the 280 is the crappiest saw ever made, then my 270 is even worse. As a matter of fact, the 180 is lower down the list. It might be that all Stihls are crappy. I'm not taking any chances, I've loaded up all this mess and I'm taking it to my landfill. 







At least I still have my Poulans - Woodshark and 3450 - you can 'feel the quality' in them!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2008)

Log Splitter said:


> Sure am glad I read through this whole thread. If the 280 is the crappiest saw ever made, then my 270 is even worse. As a matter of fact, the 180 is lower down the list. It might be that all Stihls are crappy. I'm not taking any chances, I've loaded up all this mess and I'm taking it to my landfill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better do it at night or someone may see you and the kids will hang their heads in shame........that their dad had....dare I say it...(dare-dare!!) a saw That did not have the Redd Good Garage Keeping Seal Of Approval.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 3, 2008)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Wow, 25 pages and 378 posts for a coil? I'm glad it wasn't something big & complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heaven forbid red boy checked for spark. A real mechanic will check for fuel delivery and spark before doing anything else


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 3, 2008)

Compression, fuel, spark at the right time.

How hard is it?

BTW, how much did the customer have to pay for said coil?


----------



## wanab (Feb 3, 2008)

Log Splitter said:


> Sure am glad I read through this whole thread. If the 280 is the crappiest saw ever made, then my 270 is even worse.



you are correct my good sir.


LoL! way to turn a 20 min fix into 2 weeks. atleast the man has his saw back.



opcorn:


----------



## adkranger (Feb 3, 2008)

:notrolls2: :notrolls2: 




...................................Oh crap, I just did again. 






Two weeks - Lost saw time
390 posts - used bandwidth
A whole lotta useless crap info - Wasted time
And one ignition coil - should have been warranteed, free.

PRICELESS.


----------



## wanab (Feb 3, 2008)

adkranger said:


> Two weeks - Lost saw time
> 390 posts - used bandwidth
> A whole lotta useless crap info - Wasted time
> And one ignition coil - should have been warranteed, free.
> ...






i love the internet! 




:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 3, 2008)

my mate thinks his ms280 is the best saw ever! Ive been challenged to a race with my 036. I think large chunks of humble pie might be in order. 
357xp is £50 cheaper than a 280 here i know which one i would have!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 3, 2008)

Bowtie said:


> Heaven forbid red boy checked for spark. A real mechanic will check for fuel delivery and spark before doing anything else



He's still looking for the magnesium engine and cradle...


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 3, 2008)

I guess no one read the part where I checked spark and it had none...then I pulled the coil and sanded the legs, and tried it again, still no spark, then determined it had a bad coil huh?


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> I guess no one read the part where I checked spark and it had none...then I pulled the coil and sanded the legs, and tried it again, still no spark, then determined it had a bad coil huh?



You need to check the wiring harness from the coil all the way back to the on/off switch before you toss in the towel on the coil. You also need to check the spark plug boot on the coil wire itself. Sometimes people yank the coil wire off the spark plug so hard the clip under the boot comes unattached to the wire and is merely held to the wire by the boot, no connection to the wire at all resulting in no spark. Also remember a spark off the spark plug out of the cylinder laying against metal may not fire under compression. If you just sanded the legs on the coil without checking the wiring harness, plug boot and clip, or spark under compression you've yet to determind whether the coil is bad or not.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 3, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> I guess no one read the part where I checked spark and it had none...then I pulled the coil and sanded the legs, and tried it again, still no spark, then determined it had a bad coil huh?



I remember you doing this RED, these guys are just blind to the fact, they are just trying their hardest to find something wrong with what you did.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2008)

*I am sorry*

I have been rough on RED, but he seems to like it that way.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> You need to check the wiring harness from the coil all the way back to the on/off switch before you toss in the towel on the coil. You also need to check the spark plug boot on the coil wire itself. Sometimes people yank the coil wire off the spark plug so hard the clip under the boot comes unattached to the wire and is merely held to the wire by the boot, no connection to the wire at all resulting in no spark. Also remember a spark off the spark plug out of the cylinder laying against metal may not fire under compression. If you just sanded the legs on the coil without checking the wiring harness, plug boot and clip, or spark under compression you've yet to determind whether the coil is bad or not.



I did this by unhooking the kill wire at the coil itself, as I stated already in this thread.

I removed the boot (dont think I stated this) and tried a spark tester right to the clip, and still nothing.

fwiw, I used a proper plug tester, not just holding the plug to the head, but even after I got no spark that way, I did just hold the plug to the head, and it still didnt do anything.

Why cant anyone accept that this was a defective coil? I put the new coil on, didnt change anything as far as wires go or anything, and it started and ran okay.

------
I see where someone earlier question how my mentioning moisture around the exhaust exit was any indication of anything, and how it meant nothing..

Well with mix gas, when you lack spark you get oil and fuel passing into the muffler, the gas evaporates...but the oil doesnt, leaving an oily residue down the muffler outlet, like I found.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> I did this by unhooking the kill wire at the coil itself, as I stated already in this thread.
> 
> I removed the boot (dont think I stated this) and tried a spark tester right to the clip, and still nothing.
> 
> ...



Good job Red. Now heres the problem. You started this thread about how crappy this saw is and all it needed was a coil, a 20 minute fix at most. Care to explain why you blow all this steam over a mere coil? See you put yourself in these positions. If you wanna bash and carry on thats fine, just be able to take it as well as dish it. That saw cause you alot of grief on here over your complaining how crappy it was and all it needed was a coil. Runs ok now ya say, good job. Shoulda just fixed it and went about your business but oh no, thats too easy. Lets get on the site and bash. Been better to merely fix the saw wouldn't it, wise up Red.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Good job Red. Now heres the problem. You started this thread about how crappy this saw is and all it needed was a coil, a 20 minute fix at most. Care to explain why you blow all this steam over a mere coil? See you put yourself in these positions. If you wanna bash and carry on thats fine, just be able to take it as well as dish it. That saw cause you alot of grief on here over your complaining how crappy it was and all it needed was a coil. Runs ok now ya say, good job. Shoulda just fixed it and went about your business but oh no, thats too easy. Lets get on the site and bash. Been better to merely fix the saw wouldn't it, wise up Red.



Amen, THall.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2008)

Please for the love of God LOCK THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 3, 2008)

GO ECHO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 3, 2008)

Go Ryobi!!!!!


----------



## blackoak (Feb 3, 2008)

Anybody know how to check a coil on an MS 280. I think mine is bad. I knew I should of bought a Wildthing


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 3, 2008)

On sale at NH now for 99 bucks!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 3, 2008)

*lololol*



THALL10326 said:


> Good job Red. Now heres the problem. You started this thread about how crappy this saw is and all it needed was a coil, a 20 minute fix at most. Care to explain why you blow all this steam over a mere coil? See you put yourself in these positions. If you wanna bash and carry on thats fine, just be able to take it as well as dish it. That saw cause you alot of grief on here over your complaining how crappy it was and all it needed was a coil. Runs ok now ya say, good job. Shoulda just fixed it and went about your business but oh no, thats too easy. Lets get on the site and bash. Been better to merely fix the saw wouldn't it, wise up Red.



You didn't have to smack the guy so hard.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 3, 2008)

Tom, my problem was that the saw had been failing the owner since new, and at 500 dollars, I would have expected better quality. 

I mean look at the air filter "cage"...WTF is up with that? Is there a purpose to all that crap?

And yes, it did run. For some 500 dollars, Id have expected better. Like the guy said, that will be his last Stihl.


----------



## blackoak (Feb 3, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Tom, my problem was that the saw had been failing the owner since new, and at 500 dollars, I would have expected better quality.
> 
> I mean look at the air filter "cage"...WTF is up with that? Is there a purpose to all that crap?
> 
> And yes, it did run. For some 500 dollars, Id have expected better. Like the guy said, that will be his last Stihl.


If it had been failing him since new, I think I would have found a different Stihl dealer to have taken it to, instead of an Echo dealer, or contacted Stihl themselves. It sounds to me like the owner of this saw is not the sharpest tooth on the chain.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 3, 2008)

+1

and.. ignitions fail.. the same guys that make them for Stihl make them for everyone else...


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 3, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> And Im working on it...
> 
> Guy brings in a Stihl MS-280 C "Farm Boss"....
> 
> ...



Im not going to waste the time to read the entire thread..so maybe someone has already asked this...

Did you klunk that guy on the head with his saw and ask him why he didnt take it back to the dealer?

Something smells fishy.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, Red!!!!!!!


But hey, Stihl sucks!!!!!


GO ECHO!!!!


----------



## stihltech (Feb 3, 2008)

*repair*

Ho Hum. We were waiting for you to show us something we did not already know. Anti climactic.
Please do not take up anymore of our valuable time on this forum unless you have something to add.:censored:   :deadhorse:


----------



## spacemule (Feb 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Shoulda just fixed it and went about your business but oh no, thats too easy. Lets get on the site and bash. Been better to merely fix the saw wouldn't it, wise up Red.



So Tom, how's that oiler repair on your 372 coming, eh?


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Tom, my problem was that the saw had been failing the owner since new, and at 500 dollars, I would have expected better quality.
> 
> I mean look at the air filter "cage"...WTF is up with that? Is there a purpose to all that crap?
> 
> And yes, it did run. For some 500 dollars, Id have expected better. Like the guy said, that will be his last Stihl.



First off Red the saw did not cost $500.00. They sell for 459.00 brand new and if his is a older one he paid probably 399.00. Secondly how can you say anything about the air filter cage when your cool with the filtration of the cheap Poulans, which most consists of a little green sponge. Thirdly that 280 is better quaility than most of that list of saws you have so whats your beef with it. Your cool with a cheap Wild Thing and Echos but that 280 is poor quaility, come on Red who ya trying to fool. Fourthly you should be proud you was able to make the guy happy by fixing that saw instead of calling it so crappy. Lastly you don't understand customers. They will tell you anything you wanna hear. Once they leave they ususally do just the oppisite of what they said. I just don't understand you Red. I'm not here to pick on ya but to help show you the error of your ways. You should have fixed the saw and smiled like most all saw techs do and go to the next one. I got a 440Echo on my bench right now, won't run, I don't see it as crappy, I see it as just another job. You need to take the same approach and fix the saw and go on. Remember Red if they never break down techs have no job so be happy some do break down..


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> So Tom, how's that oiler repair on your 372 coming, eh?



Maybe I missed the true "bashing" on that 372. Funn'n around? Yep. The impression I had was that it is a pretty good runner.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> So Tom, how's that oiler repair on your 372 coming, eh?



Its coming along just fine, tank is empty, problem solved,LOLOLOL

Oh and its been leaking since it came out the box, grrrrrrrrrr, I'm gonna start a thread and go on and on and on and on and on and on and on about it. Hahahaha.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 3, 2008)

Be quiet Tom!!!!!!! (you are making sense!!)
Stihl sucks!!!!

GO ECHO!!!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

PA Plumber said:


> Maybe I missed the true "bashing" on that 372. Funn'n around? Yep. The impression I had was that it is a pretty good runner.



Its is a good runner. The oiler has leaked since day one, do I care, hell no. The thing that really surprised me about that 372 is how its put together, it aint,LOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> Be quiet Tom!!!!!!! (you are making sense!!)
> Stihl sucks!!!!
> 
> GO ECHO!!!!



Oppppppppps, sorry, proceed,LOL


----------



## spacemule (Feb 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Its is a good runner. The oiler has leaked since day one, do I care, hell no. The thing that really surprised me about that 372 is how its put together, it aint,LOLOL


Is it put together as poorly as those 280s?


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Is it put together as poorly as those 280s?



 

That's pretty good Rex.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Its coming along just fine, tank is empty, problem solved,LOLOLOL
> 
> Oh and its been leaking since it came out the box, grrrrrrrrrr, I'm gonna start a thread and go on and on and on and on and on and on and on about it. Hahahaha.



Pssst...check the coil...


.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Is it put together as poorly as those 280s?



LOL, I have a 280. Nice little saw, not a pro saw but nice. The 372 is a nice saw as well but built wise its not a pro Stihl, thats for dayumm sure. I beleive seriously if you got that 372 pinched and yanked on it like you can a Stihl it would break in half, yes its that poorly put together. No doubt they must sell a ton of mount springs. Just stating fact Space, runs good though.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Pssst...check the coil...
> 
> 
> .



I did, looked dry,LOLOLOL


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> I did, looked dry,LOLOLOL



Ah ha!!!


.


----------



## spacemule (Feb 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> LOL, I have a 280. Nice little saw, not a pro saw but nice. The 372 is a nice saw as well but built wise its not a pro Stihl, thats for dayumm sure. I beleive seriously if you got that 372 pinched and yanked on it like you can a Stihl it would break in half, yes its that poorly put together. No doubt they must sell a ton of mount springs. Just stating fact Space, runs good though.



So, is saying the 280 is too plasticy like saying the 372 will fall apart if used?


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, this thread is getting a whole lot better!!


opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> So, is saying the 280 is too plasticy like saying the 372 will fall apart if used?



Didn't say that at all. Two completely different saws we're discussing, one is a pro saw and one is not. I don't see a pro guy using a 280 on jobsite. Its not meant for that, the 372 is. I don't see many now and then users buying a 372 either. Tuff wise for a pro it doesn't show me much at all.


----------



## spacemule (Feb 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Didn't say that at all. Two completely different saws we're discussing, one is a pro saw and one is not. I don't see a pro guy using a 280 on jobsite. Its not meant for that, the 372 is. I don't see many now and then users buying a 372 either. Tuff wise for a pro it doesn't show me much at all.



So, how many people do you know who have broken a Husky spring system? You surely wouldn't be throwing out your opinion on something that doesn't match the record, would you? You wouldn't perhaps be biased towards Stihls?  ha ha ha


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> So, how many people do you know who have broken a Husky spring system? You surely wouldn't be throwing out your opinion on something that doesn't match the record, would you? You wouldn't perhaps be biased towards Stihls?  ha ha ha



Ummmmmmmmmm lets see, one come to mind, HART TREE SERVICE. Thanks to those broken springs I filled his truck full of Stihls and drained it of about 7
Huskies, yes I'm that kinda guy,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL Seriously those springs drove that guy nuts. As for the record most of Huskies that record comes from users like you Space, start it once every few years,LOL


----------



## spacemule (Feb 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm lets see, one come to mind, HART TREE SERVICE. Thanks to those broken springs I filled his truck full of Stihls and drained it of about 7
> Huskies, yes I'm that kinda guy,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL Seriously those springs drove that guy nuts.L



So, you've got one person who complained about the mounting system, and you're ready to say it sucks? Hmm, who does that sound like. lol Tell me again, how many truckloads of saws did you sell this guy because he said Husky sucks.


----------



## spacemule (Feb 3, 2008)

You know, I'm beginning to suspect that saw technicians have opinions, and they like to express them. Who'd a thunk it!


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> So, you've got one person who complained about the mounting system, and you're ready to say it sucks? Hmm, who does that sound like. lol Tell me again, how many truckloads of saws did you sell this guy because he said Husky sucks.



Well he was the only guy in town that had them saws, the rest were all using Stihl, never got any complaints out of them. Oppppppps forgets, another local arborist ,Arborist Service, he too comes in with a few Huskies. He, just like me, likes how they run but he won't hesitate for a second to tell you how they are put together. He has one 346, one 371, the rest of his saws are guess what, all Stihl. When those two die I'll be replacing them, no worries. Also contact the Loudoun County Fire Co and Rescue, try Arlington County Fire Dept and Fairfax County. They can tell you more than me about how well the Stihls hold up under heavy abuse verses the Huskies. Givem a call. 

Now tell us Space, when is the last time you fired up your Husky??


----------



## spacemule (Feb 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Well he was the only guy in town that had them saws, the rest were all using Stihl, never got any complaints out of them. Oppppppps forgets, another local arborist ,Arborist Service, he too comes in with a few Huskies. He, just like me, likes how they run but he won't hesitate for a second to tell you how they are put together. He has one 346, one 371, the rest of his saws are guess what, all Stihl. When those two die I'll be replacing them, no worries. Also contact the Loudoun County Fire Co and Rescue, try Arlington County Fire Dept and Fairfax County. They can tell you more than me about how well the Stihls hold up under heavy abuse verses the Huskies. Givem a call.


That's real interesting there Red, er I mean Tom. Let's try something here and see if you see what it looks like. 

Well he was the only guy in town that had them saws, the rest were all using Echo, never got any complaints out of them. Oppppppps forgets, another local arborist ,Arborist Service, he too comes in with a few Stihls. He, just like me, likes how they run but he won't hesitate for a second to tell you how they are put together. He has one 280, one 440, the rest of his saws are guess what, all Echo. When those two die I'll be replacing them, no worries. Also contact the Loudoun County Fire Co and Rescue, try Arlington County Fire Dept and Fairfax County. They can tell you more than me about how well the Echos hold up under heavy abuse verses the Stihls. Givem a call.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> You know, I'm beginning to suspect that saw technicians have opinions, and they like to express them. Who'd a thunk it!




I believe pot stirrers have opinions too even though we know what their opinion is based on. If it thickens as you stir it your pot should be all solids by now,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> That's real interesting there Red, er I mean Tom. Let's try something here and see if you see what it looks like.
> 
> Well he was the only guy in town that had them saws, the rest were all using Echo, never got any complaints out of them. Oppppppps forgets, another local arborist ,Arborist Service, he too comes in with a few Stihls. He, just like me, likes how they run but he won't hesitate for a second to tell you how they are put together. He has one 280, one 440, the rest of his saws are guess what, all Echo. When those two die I'll be replacing them, no worries. Also contact the Loudoun County Fire Co and Rescue, try Arlington County Fire Dept and Fairfax County. They can tell you more than me about how well the Echos hold up under heavy abuse verses the Stihls. Givem a call.



Good try, now when is the last time you fired up that Husky of yours?, whats the matter, has it so long you can't remember,hehehe See Space to be a good lawyer you have to overlook the BS like I just did, now answer the question sir,LOLOL


----------



## spacemule (Feb 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> See Space to be a good lawyer you have to overlook the BS like I just did,


Ha ha. If I follow your advice here, I'll never pay attention to another post from you. 

If you're saying your quoted portion is bs, then I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Ha ha. If I follow your advice here, I'll never pay attention to another post from you.
> 
> If you're saying your quoted portion is bs, then I'm inclined to agree.



My my my, you would rather face comtempt of court instead of answering the question, hmmm, must mean you don't want them to know its been about 2 years since you started that Husky. How do I know, you told me so,LOL I wouldn't wanna tellem that either, especailly if I'm telling everyone how great they are, at that rate that saw should last 100 years,hehe

Also remember always, a good lawyer always knows the answer to the question before he asks it,hehehe


----------



## spacemule (Feb 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> My my my, you would rather face comtempt of court instead of answering the question, hmmm, must mean you don't want them to know its been about 2 years since you started that Husky. How do I know, you told me so,LOL I wouldn't wanna tellem that either, especailly if I'm telling everyone how great they are, at that rate that saw should last 100 years,hehe
> 
> Also remember always, a good lawyer always knows the answer to the question before he asks it,hehehe



Everyone here knows I'm a student who has been out of the woods a piece. What I've been running is not what we're discussing, last time I checked.  

I haven't made claims regarding which brand is better in this thread. 

Besides, I have a 394, not a 372, and I also have an 034. I've not expressed opinions regarding either of them in this thread, or anywhere else lately.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Everyone here knows I'm a student who has been out of the woods a piece. What I've been running is not what we're discussing, last time I checked.
> 
> I haven't made claims regarding which brand is better in this thread.
> 
> Besides, I have a 394, not a 372, and I also have an 034. I've not expressed opinions regarding either of them in this thread, or anywhere else lately.



Your honor the wittness is badgering the lawyer,LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Giants Won*

Hot dayummm, my wish came true.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 3, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Hot dayummm, my wish came true.



Best SuperBowl Ive seen in my life. 

I think that Plaxico should have been the MVP of the game, he really stepped up and made the game winning catch...but noooo, Eli gets all the credit.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 3, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Best SuperBowl Ive seen in my life.
> 
> I think that Plaxico should have been the MVP of the game, he really stepped up and made the game winning catch...but noooo, Eli gets all the credit.



I got so sick of hearing about the Pats at work. They are a helluva team but man the talk was just getting old. I'm glad the Giants won and broke the Pats streak. Long live the Dolphins undefeated season and winning the big one.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 3, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Best SuperBowl Ive seen in my life.
> 
> I think that Plaxico should have been the MVP of the game, he really stepped up and made the game winning catch...but noooo, Eli gets all the credit.



I agree with that.


----------



## huskydave (Feb 3, 2008)

whooohooo I was hoping they would shut down the Pats. I can just imagine how crazy New York city will be tonight. That was one of the best games I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 3, 2008)

huskydave said:


> whooohooo I was hoping they would shut down the Pats. I can just imagine how crazy New York city will be tonight. That was one of the best games I have seen in a long time.



+1 Good Job New York.  They went to Green Bay and beat my beloved Packers, so in my eyes they deserved to win. At least Favre and company lost to the best!


----------



## greengoblin (Feb 4, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Best SuperBowl Ive seen in my life.
> 
> I think that Plaxico should have been the MVP of the game, he really stepped up and made the game winning catch...but noooo, Eli gets all the credit.



if you know anything about football, which based on this post, i dont think you do....you would realize that that front 7 of the giants defense deserve it more than any offensive player. All of the starting d lineman made more of an impact that either plaxico or eli, justin tuck is the vote here....you talk about stepping up in the clutch????? There is no clutch without the d lineman, it would have been a blowout...seems you watch just the offense and no defense


----------



## flea (Feb 4, 2008)

+1

The real question here is why didn't NY totally blow them out?? 
answer cause the offense was weak.

The D had 'em shut down pretty well. why did it take till the last minute of the game to finally secure the win?? 

There is no offensive player that deserved MVP I think they are lucky to still have jobs.

Why do I come down so hard? cause I'm a Seattle fan. I'm used to seeing a winning season from a crappy team. I'm very happy the hawks went to the second round but come on all they did was fail to lose to their full potential. As a hawks fan you learn to see these trends. All NY did was fail to lose the game, and that was because the D was playing a Superbowl caliber game, but the offense stunk the place up.

Oh BTW congrats New York.


----------



## adkranger (Feb 4, 2008)

As the game came to a close we were thinking the same things...........Who? My first thought is like the last few posters here. The G-Men D-line. Those guys tore up the Pat's O-line and the "perfect" Tom Brady.

Plax? Come on, he had like 3-4 catches, basically non-existent most of the game. The TD was key though, but does not a MVP make. If I was stuck in the Receiver box for a pick it would be Tyree, the first TD, several KEY catches that extended drives, superb job from the Syracuse alum.

Manning; was the man last night. He played intellegently and within his abilities. He looked confident down the stretch and much more in control than "perfect" Brady. The Int. was not his fault, that ball was exactly where it had to be and his receiver(Smith) gave it to the Pats. There was one series where Eli and the G-offense looked derailed but overall I think it was a well coached and executed game plan displayed. Keep the game close and win it in the 4th Qtr. I think rightly that the Giants knew that they could not win a shootout with the Pats, learned lessons from Week 17 and the Ravens and blew the Perfect right out them Pats.

But back to the D-Line. Yup, being a long time Steeler fan I appreciate a strong D. They're my MVP. Superb job by the Giants Def Coord. and absolute jailbreak by those big bruisers up front. I'll bet Tommie-boy is spending some quality time in the hot tub this morning. The secondary did an exceptional job covering the Pats down field, I don't recall ONE big play deep completed by "perfect" Brady. A bunch of 5-10 yd dinkers to Welker who stretched 'em, but where were the 40+ yd bombs to Stallworth or Moss??? Explosive, "perfect" offense? not last night.

My hats off Giants, job well done.  Now all them sports reporters and talking heads are going to have to find something else to talk about...................


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Feb 18, 2008)

I was thinking of this thread the other day, after using a buddy's 009 I have to say that IT is the crappiest Stihl ever made. I knew the 009 sucked, but I had no idea it was that bad.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 18, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> I was thinking of this thread the other day, after using a buddy's 009 I have to say that IT is the crappiest Stihl ever made. I knew the 009 sucked, but I had no idea it was that bad.



I would take mine over an 017 anyday. If for no other reason, the top handle design.

It starts, cuts, oils and runs everytime. It's actually the easiest starting saw I have.

So, does the 385 still outcut the 660?:sword:


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Feb 18, 2008)

I really don't like top handles, I would only use one if I absolutely had to, and it would either be the little Echo top handle or a Mac 110. 

The 009 is a huge blocky turd of cumbersome plastic with crappy power, crappy chain tensioning, crappy caps you need pliers to open and just an overall crappy design. I'll keep my Super 2 thank you. 

And yes, the 385xp will dominate an 066/660.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 18, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> And yes, the 385xp will dominate an 066/660.



You red and wanabe have packed the bong to full, your brains are smoked to death.


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 18, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> You red and wanabe have packed the bong to full, your brains are smoked to death.



They are way beyond that. Probably huffing oven cleaner from a bag...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 18, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> I really don't like top handles, I would only use one if I absolutely had to, and it would either be the little Echo top handle or a Mac 110.
> 
> The 009 is a huge blocky turd of cumbersome plastic with crappy power, crappy chain tensioning, crappy caps you need pliers to open and just an overall crappy design. I'll keep my Super 2 thank you.
> 
> And yes, the 385xp will dominate an 066/660.



Does thought ever occur before you type?

You have issues. We'll leave it at that.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 18, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> And yes, the 385xp will dominate an 066/660.




Stock? No, it won't. Not on it's best day. Nothing further need be said.

:deadhorse: :notrolls2:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Feb 18, 2008)

Angel; What color is trhe sky in your world?


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Feb 18, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Stock? No, it won't. Not on it's best day. Nothing further need be said.
> 
> :deadhorse: :notrolls2:




Who said anything about stock?


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 19, 2008)

wow did we forget to say anything here?

oh yea, red put a .050 chain on a .063 bar.

yes you did.

bar reads 20"/50cm .063/1.6mm 81dl



i'll bet on that



it was fun reading, and a wast of time.

later scott


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Feb 19, 2008)

Where is Red? I kind of miss him.


----------



## larman (Feb 20, 2008)

here i thought crapsman 42cc was a #### saw design (spring from cyl. head to handle) broke after weeks worth of cutting replace. i ended up getting a few of them to have. chain came off one day well a few times finly cut though the plastic at the oil res. buddy had a wild thing bad piston cyl.(ran gas no oil for 5 mins) took both apart and use the case of wild and guts to crapsman. made not a to bad saw. got this use 024 18 inch sthil better saw bout the same weight bar on sthil is way more better than wild. had problems with sthil but i took in to a demo saw man (ts350 god) plug muffler 024 runs better imo than the poopuns  larry


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 23, 2008)

To the guy that said I put the wrong gauge chain on the saw...you are incorrect. I put the correct gauge chain on, but you can beleive what you want.


----------



## Erick (Feb 23, 2008)

Red ol boy where ya been hide'n....... it was getting kinda slow around here without ya.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 23, 2008)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!

Hi Red!

*GO ECHO!!*


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 23, 2008)

Erick said:


> Red ol boy where ya been hide'n....... it was getting kinda slow around here without ya.



Hell...

We've been having Tornado's and sheit around here man...tearin people up bad, messed up our roof, messed up my work....Then I got the flu or soemthing, missed a bunch of work.

Bad few weeks....


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Feb 23, 2008)

Hiya Red!


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 23, 2008)

i've been in the saw biz for 30 years. don't think i'm wrong.

later scott


----------



## SAWITALL (Feb 23, 2008)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Hell...
> 
> We've been having Tornado's and sheit around here man...tearin people up bad, messed up our roof, messed up my work....Then I got the flu or soemthing, missed a bunch of work.
> 
> Bad few weeks....



I just figured you were working on a saw again.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Feb 23, 2008)

I have nothing more to add to this thread. 

oh wait, yes I do....

THE 009 IS THE CRAPPIEST STIHL EVER PRODUCED!


HUSKY OR FAIL!


----------



## Erick (Feb 23, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> I have nothing more to add to this thread.
> 
> oh wait, yes I do....
> 
> ...



Ya know AOD I took a quick look at yer sig line and I don't really see anything big, loud,......or dangerous?


----------



## SAWITALL (Feb 23, 2008)

Erick said:


> Ya know AOD I took a quick look at yer sig line and I don't really see anything big, loud,......or dangerous?



Just his mouth :jawdrop:


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 23, 2008)

SAWITALL said:


> Just his mouth :jawdrop:


Or his girlfriend?


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Feb 23, 2008)

Erick said:


> Ya know AOD I took a quick look at yer sig line and I don't really see anything big, loud,......or dangerous?



Well I have electric chainsaws and gas powered guitars.


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 24, 2008)

don't worry about it red, we all make mistakes. look at a stihl bar and you will see what i said it true.

here is an old thread from a man who knows more about saws then any one i've met.

later scott


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 24, 2008)

<a href="http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=12751">here</a>


----------



## tree monkey (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=29279


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 24, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> I have nothing more to add to this thread.
> 
> oh wait, yes I do....
> 
> ...



Who cares..............................................


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 24, 2008)

Someone thinks we care about a 30 year old design....


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Someone thinks we care about a 30 year old design....



talk about dillusional.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey, I just ran a BLK What A POS! Has to be the worst saw stihl ever made! Talk about heavy and vibration:jester:


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey, I just ran a BLK What A POS! Has to be the worst saw stihl ever made! Talk about heavy and vibration:jester:



those saws totally succk


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey, I just ran a BLK What A POS! Has to be the worst saw stihl ever made! Talk about heavy and vibration:jester:



Air filtration bad too.................................  






.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 24, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Air filtration bad too.................................
> 
> 
> .




Shockingly bad. Couldn't they have just copied Husky? :monkey:


----------



## Erick (Feb 24, 2008)

Didn't they????


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey quit picking on the Stihl BLK I know a guy from idaho that has purchased at least a couple from germany and has paid good money for em .


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 24, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Hey quit picking on the Stihl BLK I know a guy from idaho that has purchased at least a couple from germany and has paid good money for em .



what a waste of money, he could have bought a mac110, and it;s better


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 24, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Hey quit picking on the Stihl BLK I know a guy from idaho that has purchased at least a couple from germany and has paid good money for em .



how's the book.opcorn:


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 24, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> how's the book.opcorn:


Pretty good as far as I've gotten. I dropped a couple posts in that thread about a week ago. Thall must be out watching soprano movies.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't like the Husky 346xp!


GO ECHO!!!

I think I will sell all of my saws, except the 046, and start all over with Echo's!!
Give that five year warranty a try.
If Red says they are the best, well they must be!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 24, 2008)

looks like all the "reds" are heading to the gray side..


----------



## SAWITALL (Feb 24, 2008)

ECHO's Rule

They make me drool 

But they always end up in my STIHL's stool.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 24, 2008)

Sawitall.... is this what you are trying to say?


----------



## teacherman (Feb 25, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> I dunno, I don't think I would run a Stihl unless it was given to me, maybe an 044, they're pretty solid. The 009-011 series saws are worthless, I would rather use a Homelite XL.



I bought an 009 for tree and general use 13 yrs ago, and have beat the you know what out of it. Used it Hard. Virtually no maintenance, either. Tuned it up last month, and it starts right up, has great compression, and it cuts just as loud and proud as it always did. I just traded out bars with my 200t, so now the 009 has a 12" bar on it (was 14"). Actually it's hard to stop it in limbing applications. Hard to believe it's a homeowner saw. I had a Homelite once. After two years of very light use I couldn't get it to start. I don't remember what I did with it. 
I'll take the Stihl, sir. No need to wrap it.:greenchainsaw: To each his own!


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Feb 25, 2008)

Every 009 I have ever had has been a worthless POS. They all run crappy and cut crappy and have those stupid gas and oil caps you need a screwdriver to open. And they all leaked bar oil everywhere. I'll keep my crappy Super 2 thank you.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 25, 2008)

again.. why do we care? 30 year old saw designs are, well... 30 years old...


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 25, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> Every 009 I have ever had has been a worthless POS. They all run crappy and cut crappy and have those stupid gas and oil caps you need a screwdriver to open. And they all leaked bar oil everywhere. I'll keep my crappy Super 2 thank you.



How many other model stihls have you seen that have a slot in the gas and oil cap for a screwdriver? Eventhough they have a slot for a screwdriver it doesn't mean you have to tighten or loosen them with one.


----------



## spacemule (Feb 25, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> again.. why do we care? 30 year old saw designs are, well... 30 years old...



Hey Andy, if I were in your position, I wouldn't be knocking something just because it's 30 years old.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 25, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Hey Andy, if I were in your position, I wouldn't be knocking something just because it's 30 years old.



Ah.. but not knocking...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 25, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> How many other model stihls have you seen that have a slot in the gas and oil cap for a screwdriver? Eventhough they have a slot for a screwdriver it doesn't mean you have to tighten or loosen them with one.



I believe the issue is that a screwdriver has too many moving parts for Angel..


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 25, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Hey Andy, if I were in your position, I wouldn't be knocking something just because it's 30 years old.


Hey Rex you should ask Darin if he can open up a new "Legal" forum on AS for you to play in .


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Feb 25, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> How many other model stihls have you seen that have a slot in the gas and oil cap for a screwdriver? Eventhough they have a slot for a screwdriver it doesn't mean you have to tighten or loosen them with one.



The POS 009I used at work you had to tighten both with a screwdriver or they would leak their respective fluids. The hand knurls on them made it tough to tighten the caps by hand. The design of the saw was clumsy and blocky, and the kill switch kept getting clogged up with dust and crap so that it wouldn't move, I kept having to choke it to kill it. Yeah, I have to choke some of my other old saws to kill them, but at least they cut.


----------



## spacemule (Feb 25, 2008)

bcorradi said:


> Hey Rex you should ask Darin if he can open up a new "Legal" forum on AS for you to play in .



Ha ha. No need. Everyone here is already experts.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 25, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> The POS 009I used at work you had to tighten both with a screwdriver or they would leak their respective fluids. The hand knurls on them made it tough to tighten the caps by hand. The design of the saw was clumsy and blocky, and the kill switch kept getting clogged up with dust and crap so that it wouldn't move, I kept having to choke it to kill it. Yeah, I have to choke some of my other old saws to kill them, but at least they cut.


Ok sounds like a poorly maintained saw...a couple of new rubber rings on the caps would have solved the leaking problem. A little cleaning would have solved the switch problem....every saw will turn into a POS unless you maintain it.


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Feb 25, 2008)

Even if it was brand new and I had been taking care of it it would not be a nice saw, I just hated the feel of it, it was tiring to use for a 14" saw. My husky has a lot better feel to it and a lot more power.


----------



## bcorradi (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah your husky is a lot bigger saw than the 009L and going to be a lot more awkward since its a limbing saw.


----------



## Erick (Feb 25, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> Even if it was brand new and I had been taking care of it it would not be a nice saw, I just hated the feel of it, it was tiring to use for a 14" saw. My husky has a lot better feel to it and a lot more power.



Red???? is that you.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Feb 25, 2008)

Erick said:


> Red???? is that you.



They have got to be brothers...


----------



## smokechaser (Feb 25, 2008)

046


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 25, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> They have got to be brothers...



not brothers, butt buddies..............


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Feb 25, 2008)

Just Mow said:


> not brothers, butt buddies..............



Quiet you.....


----------



## SAWITALL (Feb 25, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Sawitall.... is this what you are trying to say?



Exactly


----------

